# Single girls having/considering IVF part 2



## aweeze

New home  

Lou
X


----------



## Roo67

Good Luck Dottie​
hope all goes well today and you get lots of eggies

JJ1 - hope your eggies behaved themselves overnight and they all did their stuff

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for today Dottie!  

JJ1 hoping for very good news for you today  

Jovi xx


----------



## dottiep

Thanks for your wishes everyone.....on my way in 10 mins....catch up later.

XXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - thinking of you. Hope it goes well - let us know when you get back (working from home today so plenty of time to keep up with FF!)

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry I havene't been around much - just wanted to wish JJ1 and Dottie loads and loads of luck for today


----------



## Felix42

Hope all went well Dottie. Been thinking about you!

JJ1, hope all is going well with you too?

 
 

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie I hope that you are at home resting.

The embryologist rang at 1000 and they could ICSI 4 of the 5 eggs and 3 of the 4 have fertilised, so just the watching and waiting, but they said they are aiming for ET on Sun if all continues well.

Thanks for all you your good wishes

Karen- welcome back and good luck with yout decision making
L x


----------



## Felix42

That's great news JJ. Hope all continues to go well!
 

We're just driving home after the canal holiday so I keep checking in to see how you're both doing. I'm a passenger fortunately!!

F xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - that's good news....fingers crossed for you.

I'm now back lying on the sofa - friend made me lunch & has now popped out to the video shop to get us some slush to watch!
I got 17 eggs in total..  no wonder my tummy was hurting!  Now need to wait & see what the quality is like  ....am expecting a call thisafternoon when they've checked out the sperm sample to decide whether ICSI or IVF....more waiting but my tummy feels less bloated already!

Hi to all & a big thank you for your wishes - it really does help!

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Well done Dottie! Have a good rest. Here's to the next good news. 
 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well done both of you....

Dottie - 17 eggs is amazing - no wonder you were feeling so bloated. Enjoy the rest this afternoon....

JJ - also great news. Keeping my fingers crossed that all 3 fertilise nicely for you - will you have them all put back if they do? Or will they not let you do 3? Good luck for Sunday...

Laura
x


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry to but in 


i just wanted to say how brave and strong  i think you ladies are going alone in tx.well done ladies and lots and lots of luck to you all                      


hayley


----------



## marmite_lover

Brilliant news JJ1 and Dottie, have been thinking of you both all day - will keep everything crossed for you both


----------



## kylecat

Hey Girls - just back from school and checking on the news!  

JJ1 - excellent news that three of your eggs are fertilising - thats fabulous - so pleased for you. As Laura said - would you have all three put back in if they were good quality or do the clinic only allow two? Lots and lots of luck to you!   

Dottie - congratulations on getting through the egg collection. 17 eggs is absolutely amazing. Well done to you. Please let us know the news from the lab when you have time. You could have triplets on your hands!!   

Tommie - hope you are feeling ok and a little less uncomfortable! 

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - 17!!! Go girl! Take it easy today!  Feet up and cheesy dvd's in order! 

JJ the news on your fertilised eggs sounds amazing!  The whole process fascinates me.  My friend said she found the news about her eggs really moving, after so many years of trying to know some had fertilised must be so emotional. 
all the best for sunday - will have everything crossed for you. 

Have just received my spell and charm... will be doing that later, not quite in right frame of mind due to busy day at work.. Need to be focused for that one!  

Tommie how are you?  And Suzie - hope you've still got your feet up and resting!  

Reading everyone's news now wants me to just hurry up and get on with it.  Hopefully will have my AMH results next week and will be able to move forward!  yippee! 
Take care, expect will see you on the weekend thread later!
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- well done on the 17 eggs, that is amazing news. Take care and rest up and drink loads of fluids, have they phoned you with progress yet?

I would like to have 3 put back but am not 40 so they are not allowed to by HFEA law, it used to be up to the discretion of the clinics but no longer!

Tommie hopw that you are feeling ok on the 2ww.

My donors partner has been feeding me up, he has just gone off to  night shift, but makes up 3 litres of orange squash a day and makes sure that I drink it.

I also got my spell today!! 
Thanks so much for all your good wishes
L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - they called earlier to discuss IVF v ICSI - we've decided to go with the latter.  Update tomorrow....
Keep drinking the liquids!
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Thinking about you both JJ1 and Dottie.  Very excited to read your news!  Keeping everything crossed.

Tommie, hope you are doing well do.

  

Felix xx

PS Dottie, if you don't mind my asking, did they say why they suggested ICSI?  It's quite a difference in costs isn't it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some clinics ICSI routinely as it is more of a guaratee of fertilzation, my friend at LWC got ICSI'd but they had not asked her they said on the day the donor's count was a lower so they thought best, but as it was there mistake they only charged her half price- to be honest she didn't care as she has a son from it!

Just been chatting to my donor, he is working tomorrow so asked me to text him as soon as I know the embryos update. It is exciting but nerve wracking as well
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Dottie and JJ1      

Hayley - thanks for popping in with your good wishes   

I got my spell today too  

Emma xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My donor's partner and I were wandering around in the communal hallway he said people will think that we are mad!
Lx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 & Dottie great news ladies, can't wait to hear the next installments    

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie and JJ1 - well done - I'm thrilled for you both and hoping that the 3 day wait before the 2 week wait goes quickly.  Dottie, hope your get loads fertilised.  JJ1, hope all of yours go the distance.  Put your feet up girls and let yourself have some R&R - you deserve it.

Feeling very tired very early suddenly, so already had three hours sleep after work.  It was lovely to get into my pyjamas and just snuggle in.  Then went out for a lovely meal.  Got to pamper myself now     .

Hello to everyone else - the witch must have done a job lot on the spells.  I really enjoyed doing the bit with the candle and the mirror.  I went outside when it was a full moon and did it outside - it felt as though it would make it stronger I suppose .  I don't know why I feel sheepish about it - it worked, didn't it? 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Lou -      Now triplets would be scary!!  Not slept a great deal - can't stop wondering if they're doing what they should be doing & what they're like - I know it seems a lot but I'm more worried about the quality. 
I'm making myself drink loads of water!  is there anything else I should eat/drink specifically??

Felix - I think the cons originally suggested ICSI due to the age of my eggs - the shells can be harder the older we get apparently.  However when I spoke to the embryologist yesterday, she said it had more to do with the sperm sample.  I gather this is why they plumped for it yesterday.

JJ - will you get an update today??

Take care all

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, sorry to hear you didn't sleep so well. I can only imagine what must have been going through your mind.  

Here's lots of  for a good update on them. Good luck to both you & JJ. 

Thanks for the info on ICSI both of you too. It certainly sounds like it can up the success rate so I might have to revise my budgetting 

So excited for both of you. Let's hope that you'll be joining Suzie shortly. 

Hope you're doing well still Suzie? Sounds a good idea to get as much sleep& pyjama time as possible. 

Tommie, how are you doing hun? 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, Tommie and JJ - keeping my fx very very tightly for both of you - hurry up and join me.

Felix, the pyjama time is the best part of it so far.  Except that I have to change when I get in as my normal bras are much too rough.  I have to change into a bra that gives me the breasts of a 90 year old.  This is one advantage of being single - nobody else gets to see this horrible bra   .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Suzie- the PJ hours and naps sound great and you don't have to feel guilty about it as it is for your baby(ies) sake!

Felix- with regards to ICSI I know with IVF they say a 50% fetilization but we have always had >75% with ICSI and poorer sperm counts etc. Some places will do hald and half IVF and ICSI.

Tommie- are you back home in Italy now?

Dottie- I know what you mean about worrying, I have been having (irrational thoughts) I know 'Do I deserve a baby enough, or will I have to go through this again' with regards to drinking we are still told to drink in excess of 3 litres of water/squash and a litre of milk - bearing in mind I only had 5 eggs some of the other ARGC girls with more were on 5-6 litres of fluid as the follies refill as Aweeze says, we are also still told to have meals 2-3 hours and the protein. 
I am currently on clexane 20 mgs in the morning (donor's partner just done it for me), aspirin 75 mgs od, dex 1 mg od, and cyclogest 400mgs bd adn viagra 25 mgs 6 hourly. Fortgot to take my usual vitamins yesterday as well!!

The embryologist has called me and said that my embryos divided from yesterday afternoon and I have a 2 cell, 3 cell and 4 cell so they are looking for ET tomorrow but she'll call me later on for another update later and when, we have a progesterone blood test before hand so they decide on cyclogest pessaries for support or gestone IM jabs!. They will freeze single ones but only if thye make it to blasts. I asked for Mr T to do my ET if possible, and she said that she thought he was rostered to do them tomorrow.  They don't do them under ultrasound which I would prefer- hence they make you have a hystersocopy and map out your uterus before treatment.

Suzie I liked your comments about the underwear, I have my Bridget Jones knickers on and hopefully for the next 9 months!! my boobs are big but I think it is the progesterone that does it, so hopefully we'll all be rushing out getting out non underwired bras soon!

Take care and have a good day
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Big knickers for us all!


----------



## Tommie

Hi Everyone, 

  This week has been very challenging as my stomach looks like I'm 5 months pregnant and had to catch up with my work
in the office. Yeah, I realized it makes a huge difference if I were staying at home. I basically have a hard time breathing,
eating(get hungry easily but get full because of swallen stomach) and just standing made me feel tired. I don't know how long this will last, hopefully not so long. My doc had told me to eat low carbo and no sweets but I just could not stand it anymore and ended up eating chocolate croissant in the morning and peanut butter toast (with honey!) today    Oh well ! I cannot keep eating just dark rye bread...

Suzie, hope you are having a resting weekend. So do I , just a pain with my balloon stomach.

JJ, Yes, I'm back in Rome now. Crossing my fingers for your ET tomorrow.

Katie, dottie, thanks, I feel a slightly slightly better than may be 3 days ago. Sorry, have not been able to post as many as  others, I just loose my concentration easily and it often difficult to keep looking at PC screen. I'm sort of hoping to find out being pregnant next week but at the same time I really don't want this symptom to get worse which it will in case of pregnancy.  Dottie, congrats for 17 eggs. If you are not experiencing OHSS, you are lucky!  Because I had to pay off for my 15 eggs ( OHSS is a torture for me right now).

I'm in 5th day since my ET on last Monday. I guess it is too early to feel any symptoms (except my ohss) but since yesterday, I had a dull minor pain once or twice , just like the ones we have during period. Wonder what they were.... anyway, it's too early to tell, right?

The only thing I am enjoying now is being a couch potato watching movies and reading and feel no guilty at all!!

Hope all having a nice weekend


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad to hear the you are resting up Tommie.

Dottie- How are you doing hun- drink, drink drink!
,
I am having ET at 0930 tomorrow,and acupuncture before and afterward.  The embryologist rang me I was in M+S and so I nmissed them by the time I got to the bottom of my handbag! he said he'd ring me again in the morning to remind me to come (can you imagine anyone forgetting to turn up!!).

I bought some additional orange flowers to reminforce the orangeness and did the spell!! so all systems go.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Tommie - may be implantation pains! Keeping everything crossed for you & that your tummy calms down soon.

JJ- wishing you the very, very best of luck for tomorrow. Will you freeze your 'spare' embryo if possible??
I was shocked that girls with lots of eggs were told to drink 5-6 litres...I'm now trying to up my intake!

The clinic called me thismorning to say they ICSI'd 11 eggs & 6 fertilised overnight.  Doesn't sound like many from the 17 but the clinic seemed pleased & I suppose it only takes one embryo!  I am booked in for ET on monday at 9.30 and, like JJ, have acupuncture appointments before & after. Have spent all day wondering how I would cope with twins!!! 

I also started on my Gestone injections last night ...AGHHHHHH!!!!  The needles are sooooo long & it has to go all the way in - straight into a muscle.  It was probably the hardest thing I've had to do so far!  My leg has been numb since - kind of feels like someone's given me a dead leg.  Worked out last night that (assuming I get a BFP), I only have to do it about another 106 times!  Definitely worse than cyclogest which didn't really bother me!

Other than that, I have cramps in my tummy & still quite swollen...back to my water glass.  Will catch up later/

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

all the very best for tomorrow morning JJ    
on my mobile at the moment so hard to type much. more when back at pc but just wanted to send you lots and lots of positive vibes Laura x


----------



## Roo67

Sending lots and lots of love and luck to JJ1 and Dottie for your ET in the next couple of days - hope you both will soon be joining Suzie on the 9mw
           

Tommie - all the best to you too - keep drinking that water


roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh well done with that injection Dottie. 6 is just BRILLIANT hun     

Good luck to you both with ET xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie  -  your a brave soul there is no way I could give myself an IM injection!  Well done on your 6 embryos about 50% is the average fertilisation rate. With regards freezing ARGC only freeze if they make it is blasts and top grade then they will freeze a single one, but many don't make the freeze/thaw.  I have never had any snowbabies   left to go back for, and in a way would feel obliged to go and get them from the freezer- the decision has always been made form me. Have you asked about assisted hatching as well. I am not having it but one of the other ARGC girls reminded me.  I think they only do it if you have a good crop of embryos.

Thanks so much for all your good wishes

L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

JJ1      Sending you lots of        for tomorrow morning.

   


Amelia sends you a big kiss and a hug


  Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## dottiep

Just done Gestone injection no.2 - it really is horrid!  I had to reward myself with a bowl of Haagen Dazs!!! 
JJ- My cons suggested I go for assisted hatching to improve implantation, although when I spoke to them today they said we would decide finally on monday depending on how the embies had progressed over the weekend...

Am thinking of you & will be sending you          tomorrow morning.


Dottie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck everyone! 
Dottie - that sounds really good - 6 eggs! 
JJ hope all went well this morning x
Tommie hope you're feeling better
Suzie - keep resting!
Take care everyone
Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ, hope everything went well this morning and congratulations on being PUPO.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, 6 fertilising sounds great.  for their continuing to do well!! 

JJ1, hope all went ok this morning. Your comment about the possibility of someone forgetting to go in for ET made me laugh out loud yesterdat 

Tommie, hope you're taking it easy as the 2ww flies by. 

Suzie, how's the pyjama parties going? Still relaxing nicely? When's your scan by the way?

F xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - hope all went well thismorning.   Welcome back to the 2WW.
I have to pop out now as going stir crazy on the settee - will check in for your news later. 

Love to all

dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for all your good wishes ET went well this morning, had acupuncture before and afterwards, then Mr T did my embryo transfer and it went smoothly, had a scan before and progesterone blood test.  So  now I have one 8 cell and one 6 cell on baord both good grades, and am resting up on the sofa.  My donor's partner was fantastic as ever.  I am now on ritodrine 5 mg 6 hourly, clexane 20 mgs twice a day, IM gestone 100m, aspirin but no pred or dex- I did query it and they said no as I'd had IVIG!  So test day is a week on Friday!!

L x


----------



## suzie.b

*JJ - great news, two on board, and good ones at that. I feel so positive about this.

Dottie, when is your transfer or don't you know yet? I keep getting confused. 6 fertilised eggs is really good, fantastic. I only got 8 altogether and that was from a 23 year old donor.

Tommie, hope the OHSS is easing off. Don't know what it's like but sounds awful.

Haven't got a scan date yet - hope they hurry up and give me one as I am dying to know how many I have. From the hCG levels, it does sound like only one but impossible to tell really.

I went out yesterday to Whitby to see a friend and came home at 7pm - felt wonderful to get home and into my jimjams - was in bed by 9.00, absolutely exhausted. In fact, going for a nap now while I still can . Hopefully you will all be tired with sore boobs soon . Not that I'm wishing symptoms on you, just the reason for them .

Sending you all:

                                                                       

love
Suzie
xxxxx*


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fanstatic news JJ - Now let yourself be pampered. Have everything crossed for you.

Suzie - jim jams sound good to me.... best way to spend a sunday.

Dottie - any news yet?

Tommie - how are you feeling now - better I Hope.

Take care everyone am so excited for you all!
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well done JJ - got everything crossed for you now....

Dottie - good luck with tomorrow's ET. 

Tommie - hope you are feeling a bit better and a bit less uncomfortable

Suzie - can't wait to join you....sore boobs and all  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!!

JJ1 - so glad ET went smoothly - got all my fingers crossed for you!   

Dottie - lots and lots of luck for tommorrow. Let us know how it goes  

Tommie - hope you are well and taking things easy  

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- Best of Luck for ET tomorrow fingers crossed all goes smoothly .

Well I took my 8 cell and 6 cell embryos (grade 3/4 - 4 being the best) to bed for the afternoon- my donor's partner aslso had a nap as we were shattered.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for tomorrow Dottie!
Will be thinking of you. 

Lots of sticky vibes JJ & Tommie & lots of  for you Suzie. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes. 

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Thanks for all your good wishes! 
JJ - make sure you rest up.  When are you back to work?

I'm still having dilemmas over how many embryos to put back in (assuming there are enough good ones to choose from)..am scared of having twins as not sure I could cope on my own!  I suppose we just deal with things as they come along though!!

Am psyching myself up for tonights Gestone jab...not the best part of my evening.  May treat myself to a spot more ice cream afterwards!!

Hope everyone is well.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Dottie sending you best wishes and lots of     for tomorrow!  Can completely  understand your dilema, think I'd be pretty scared too.  Like you say though we deal with it, you're stong enough to have got this far and that is some acheivement!  Hope your jab goes ok.

JJ1 plenty of rest sounds good, you've got precious cargo on board so you take it easy for as long as you can  

Tommie how are you feeling?

Really hope all of you are announcing very good news soon   

Jovi
x


----------



## dottiep

Am a bit worried...just done Gestone injection but when I took the needle out there was lots of liquid running down my leg   
Not sure whether I should use a cyclogest pessary as well just in case  
I'm really not getting the hang of this!!!


----------



## Felix42

Dottie. If I was you I'd post your question on the Peer Support board. 

Gestone sounds a bit of a nightmare all round! Hope you get some good advice. I bet tho even with some of the drug escaping you've got enough. Try and keep positive. We're all thinking of you. 

 for tomorrow.  

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie does your clinic have an emergency on call number if so phone them, if not I wouldn't do anything tonight but ring them first thing in the morning and tell them, Gestone is usually once a day so you could always pop an extra in  cyclogest if they say so tomorrow morning. Maybe ask the clinic to go through injection technique- bums are definietly easier than thighs! but saying that I couldn't inject myself.

cyclogest is also 200 or 400 mgs but gestone is 50/100 mgs.
Try not to worry hun,you will have got most of it

Have a look at this article and the Z technique for IM jabs so that fluid doesn't seep out of the layers

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Girls,

Have had a call from clinic in Glasgow - not good.  Am totally devastated and not sure what to do next.  Basically I've no ovarian reserve and have been told - over the phone I might add - that I would not respond to treatment.  I'd be lucky if I got 1 egg.
I am so devastated, not the news you need to hear on a Monday morning at work I might add!
So sorry to be doom and gloom, any advice / help would be most welcomed.  Funny - my danish sperm arrives this week.  Well may be not so funny.

Good luck to you all, especially those on their 2WW!  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel what devastating news for you and at work. Would you be inclined to go elsewhere for a second opinion for some clinics that are used to dealing with poor responders it may mean that you have to travel?

There is a thread on FF for women who are poor responders and they have loads of knowledge. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130596.msg2030369;topicseen#msg2030369

My acupuncturist also told me that he has 3 women on his books at the moment who were told they were post menopasual and 2 are pregnant one on her 2ww- so it proves they can be wrong.

I would not give up - clinics like Care in Notts/Lister in London might be an option for a second opinion. I've always been told that the quality is important and not the quantity of eggs produced. You haven't even had a cycle and I was also told that the first cycle is a hit and miss and a learning curve.

I produced more eggs this time than on my previous 2 cycles and had the donor egg chat with clinics, but I said I wanted one more shot with my own.

Would you consider DE if need be?

Take care hun thinking of you
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel,

 what horrid news to get on a Monday morning. Thinking of you....

As JJ says, can you get a second opinion? It seems to me that there's so much conflicting information and opinion in this whole business. So many of these tests are quite new and there isn't the years of scientific data which would be needed to show that they are really accurate. 

If this is the AMH test, then that's quantity of eggs right, not quality? So you don't have so many eggs, but they may be good quality ones? Did your other tests show that you were ovulating normally every month? In which case, you might find IUI is an option for you instead of IVF?

I would def seek out a second opinion from one of the clinics JJ suggests - don't give up hope....
Here's another   or two    for good measure...
Take care
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

rachel - so so sorry to hear your news   As the others have said it might be useful to get a second opinion. Perhaps ring and get a consultation at one of the London clinics - the ARGC are meant to be very good and will take on women who other clinics have turned away. Their success rates are second to none (the best in Europe).

thinking of you

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry Rachel - just wanted to add that I got an e mail back from the ARGC today and they don't treat single women  . However the clinics which JJ1 suggested might be a better bet,

Hope that you are ok  

Katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Rachel, just wanted to send you   What horrible news to receive. I agree with the others, get a 2nd opinion & further information. I'm wondering about having the AMH test myself as I want to have more information about whether its best for me to go for IVF with DE rather than try with my own given that funds are limited. It is such a difficult process isn't it? As JJ says these tests are new still and not necessarily as cnclusive as some might say. 

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Rachel,

I would just add my views to those of the other girls - definitely get a second opinion. There are literally loads of examples on here of people who's test results have changed significantly through diet, acupuncture, etc...
If after exploring everything else, you can still go the DE route.
Thinking of you
Dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - did you have your egg transfer today or are they waiting until tommorrow?

Katiexx


----------



## dottiep

Been lounging on the settee most of the afternoon....had ET thismorning. Was really pleased as had 2 x grade 1 ( 8 cells) and a grade 2 (8 cell).  The others were grade 4 so not good enough to freeze.  I had a last minute quandry around putting back 2 or 3.....legs in stirrups, gown around waist and umming & ahhing about it all..... the best 2 were so good I was tempted to just put back 2 but went for 3 in the end!!  I discussed the odds of having twins with the doctor & she said they hadn't had any twins even with 3 embryos from anyone of my age - that clinched it.  She did look a bit concerned however when I told her that I am a twin! Well, it's all in the lap of the gods now....
I also asked if it would jeopardise anything if I switched back to cyclogest. Again, doctor said most of their pregnancies have been from cyclogest so feel so much happier!  The mental stress of having to inject intra muscular every day was just too much - particularly as we're told to keep stress to a minimum! I would rather use 10 pessaries a day than inject that again!
So, test day 14th april which seems very long?  JJ had her ET yesterday & has test day of 11th....I'm sure I'll do a couple of early tests when it gets nearer the time  
Still very sore from EC but they checked my ovaries & all ok, just that there were so many follicles!

That's my update....hope everyne else is well.

Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Sounds great Dottie.   

Good news to about the switch back to cyclogest. 

Would you mind saying how much you had to inject of each thing each day, the cycle days you had to have scans and the cycle days you had egg collection and embryo transfer. I'm trying to plan into the future on when I'd need to be around in London if I do manage to get my FSH sorted this month and it would be great to know how your timings worked out and what actual drugs you had (I know we're all different but an actual LWC regime would be good info to have). Hope you don't mind. 

Hope you have a relaxed evening and well done for getting through all this!! Here's to some great news. 

JJ, Tommie & Suzie, hope you've all had a good day and are managing to chill out. 

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Dottie - that's amazing!! I am so glad to hear that all went well for you  . We are cycle buddies once more!!   . 

JJ1 - hope that you are relaxing and taking things easy  

Tommie - hope you are well - not long to go now!

Suzie - hope you are well - do you have the date of your first scan yet?

Well done girls - I am in awe of you all  

Katiexxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Dottie, hope you are resting up now. 

I'd also be really interested in when you had scans/drugs etc - if I go for IVF in May it would be good to be prepared - not least because I'll need to try and clear my diary in advance to get around the work challenges....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie delighted that you are resting up and ET went well, welcome to the 2ww madness and endless daytime TV, I am not going out the house till Thursday- doing the Zita West 4 day thing!  All clinics grade embryos differently at ARGC a 4 is the best, so I looked in my notes and saw 3-4 from the last cycle and thought they didn't stand a chance!  This time the embryologist explained (or maybe I listened) and he said that this time they are 3-4's but because they are also on the divide.

My donor gave me my IM Gestone jab in the bum this evening and then sc clexane - Gestone was fine clexane hurt more to be honest! but I could never do my own! - 3 jabs a day!!

Take care
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rachel hun so sorry to hear your news, I do hope you decide to get a second opinion, clinics and doctors opinions vary so much.  Must have been awful to take such a call at work.  I really hope you find a way around this that you are happy with   

Dottie       so very pleased for you, you get plently of rest and hope the pain goes away soon.  Glad you are happier with the drugs and no more of those nasty injections.

JJ1 is that 4 days of time out?  Hope you are feeling ok, and your lovely donor & partner of course!

Take care everyone

Jovi x


----------



## dottiep

Felix/Laura - of course I don't mind sharing the experience..

I had a consultation before the cycle so that they could decide on whether to use long or short protocol.  I think because my cycle is fairly stable she opted for the short protocol for me, so this is really the only one I can elaborate on.  I think it would be important to assess which would be right for you beforehand - Felix is this what they recommended for you??

Anyway, I'll take first day of AF as day 1:

- Day 1 - AF arrived.  Baseline scan & blood test to check FSH (results same day)
- Day 3 - started Puregon injections - 250ml daily until day 12 (no need to revisit clinic as all was supplied at appointment on day 1)
- Day 8 - Scan to check development of follicles.  Started daily injections of Orgalutron (to ensure you don't ovulate)
- Day 12 - Final scan to check development. Decision made to do EC on day 15. Final Puregon injection in evening
- Day 13 - Final Orgalutron injection. Pregnyl injection to bring on ovulation (exactly 36 hours before EC)
- Day 14 - Injection free day - Yay!! Nothing to eat or drink after midnight
- Day 15 - Egg collection
- Day 18 - Egg transfer

I hope that's clear!
As you know I also had acupuncture sessions as research has shown it can improve IVF success rates by up to 65% apparently!
I had a couple of sessions on the run up - days 7 & 12 - but I think they would want to start earlier than this if possible.  However the most important sessions are the ones you have on ET day - one session just before & one session just afterwards.  The clinic was recommended to me by JJ (thanks JJ!) & is literally across the street from LWC so really easy.

If you need anything else, just give me a shout.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, that's really helpful thank you. I've pencilled it in for my next few likely cycles which should really help when planning things. They did say the short protocol for me & I'm just hoping now that I can get the FSH down with acupuncture. 

Wishing you all lots of  for your 2ww. 

Hope you are doing ok Rachel. Such a horrible start to your week, but as the others say there are lots of examples on here of test results proving less than accurate & people going on to having babies.  that this will be the case for you too. 

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - how's the acupuncture going?  Have you had FSH restested since you started?  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, I'm enjoying the acupuncture but have yet to retest FSH. Next chance I get should be c21st April. Fingers crossed, as if its not that time round, next cycle that I'm in London for the likely key dates will be June. More time to get the acu working & clear up my act even more with good nutrition, exercise & relaxation I guess. Well that's how I'm trying to keep positive about any delay anyway!

F xx


----------



## marmite_lover

JJ1 and Dottie - congrats on being PUPO to both of you.  I'm so pleased for you both and hope you're taking it easy.  I hoep the dreaded 2ww passes for you quickly - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you both   

Tommie - hope you ok.  Not long now  

Kylekat - not sure if I'm getting confused (does happen a lot  ) but are you on the 2ww again too?  If so wishing you all the luck in the world hun   

Rachelle - I am so sorry to hear you're news.  I can only echo what the others have said about a second opinion.  I've lost count of the times the so called experts have been proved wrong.  There are just so many variable and we all react differently to these things.  Please don't lose heart hun   

Suzie -hope you are well and thanks for the PM   .  Bet you can't wait for that scan - how exciting!

 to everyone else x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie how is the resting up going? are you driven mad with daytime TV yet? I am watching a re run of the Baby Race on SKY (254) where the single women are looking for sperm via different routes have seen it several times before but it all seems so much more real now!  

I rang the lab and chatted to the embryologist for an update on my final embryo, he said tomorrow is when they decide if it is good enough to freeze  but if it is still at cells stage and not developed futher then they don't freeze so have to hope that it does it's thing. Still feeling a bit tender in the tummy area.

Tommie are you off work as well?

My donor flew off to this morning for work, so it was probably a good thing that AF came 5 days early and the cycle kicked off! or else we's have been rearranging plans.  So maybe this was a good omen!  My donor's partner has just lost a dear family friend so may have to go off for a funeral in Ireland as well - poor soul he has been such a star I really wouldn't have been able to do it without him.  

Katie do you rest up in the IUI 2ww or carry on as normal.
Take care
L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi JJ,

There is only so much daytime tv one can take!!  I watched a lot of dvd's yesterday & had a little snooze.
Today I got up later & read instead - seems to stop the mind wandering more than tv!! I did venture out as fancied making a casserole so just done that & now settling in on the settee again.
Had originally only planned on 2 days off work but have decided it's too early to go back tomorrow - like you I feel very tender in tummy area & have to sit & stand very slowly. I am walking/shuffling very slowly too - I normally stride about everywhere! Bloating starting to go down - yippee!
As you say, fortunate that your timings were early - let's hope it's a good omen!
Take care 
Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,
Have been in Portsmouth for a works meeting - with no internet access!  It's been a killer....
Thank you all so much for all your words of support and advice.  Been in utter turmoil since Monday, got a call today from my clinic in Plymouth informing me my Danish wigglies have arrived!  Hooray!  
I also rang the GCRM with regards to the way I was told about my AMH results and if they could fax through the results to my consultant in Plymouth.  I duly received a call from the consultant at Glasgow apologising for my treatment, he then went on to explain fully my results.  Apparently I am still ovulating, am not quite menopausal, but might go through an early menopause.  He did say that fertility wise, for my age I was in the bottom 3%.  Would probably only every get one egg after stimulation.  Blah blah..  i am waiting on my consultant in Plymouth to get back to me and say whether it is worth me proceeding in June, or should I start looking down the donor egg route... (friends are offering to donate and a cousin, yes I did cry when they told me).  As it stands am leaving it until I hear back from my clinic and then will have a re-think, if needs be.
Quick up date, just heard from my clinic - AMH test was zero.  My Dr is totally confused and has asked for me to do some more tests.  
Lets hope it's positive.

Dottie,  , put your feet up and relax honey.... I wish you all the luck in the world.
JJ how's it going?  Your donor sounds so lovely and his partner too, must be so good to have that sort of support around you.
Tommie - how are you feeling now?
Suzie - how's the bump??
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel I hope that your other consultant can help you at least understand your results in a compassionate way- I was told by another consultant in London that I would not produce eggs but I got 5 this time, he also said that I would have a less than 5% chance of conceiving so hoping to prove him wrong on that one!!

It is amazing how generous people are offering eggs/sperm isn't it - there really are some very generous people there, my friend offered me eggs but she is 37 and they like them to be 35 or under and have proven fertile,  with DE if a friend donates, they can either donate directly for you, or they can donate to the clinic and then you up the waiting list get some others from the clinic. 

My friend (also a nurse) came round and gave my 2 injections for me this evening- it went smoothly, she said that my donor's partner had text her on his way to the airport and said to have a firm hand and take no nonsense!  I have made an appt with the practice nurse in case I back out and can't do the clexane in the morning.

Dottie I am not going back to work until after test date- tomorrow I will venture out the house for the first time, but I just follow the clinics instructions by the book and do the 4 days house rest, they also say keep away from sick people- quite hard in my field!



L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - you'll need some good books/dvds to get you all the way through next week!  And, yes, I suppose it is hard to avoid sick people in your field!!

Rachel - it must be so hard trying to piece together all the different bits of information.  Fantastic that your friends are being so generous. Good luck with it all.

Dx

Tommie / Shorty - how are you both


----------



## Tommie

Hello everyone , thank you very much for caring about me as well 

Since Saturday my stomach started to shrink a bit and on last Sunday I started to breath smoothly.
Now I am completely back to a normal stomach. Starting a few days ago I have been sweating so much
especially during the night.

Rachael - Egg donor could be an option but you can do it later as you are still young. I would seek for
anything to improve the fertility. For example:

*to try to keep warm around lower ab by not wearing short shirt, wearing a pair of socks, avoiding icy drinks/fresh salad in the evening
*to drink luibos tea (supposed to be work for fertility)
*to keep body active by walking, stretching, etc
*to try to eat low carbo, lots of cooked veggies and lean meat and protein from beans
*to try some Chinese herbs supposed to be good for fertility

Sorry if they sound too much. You may have already trying some of those. In fact people from my origninal country(I'm not from Italy) do so many every tiny things to try to increase chances to conceive babies. So I thought those may be a help for us to increase the chances as well. Besides, ovaries condition changes from time to time. You may have more follies next time.

In fact a friend of mine in Israel has chosen to get pregnant with a donor egg and a donor sperm. But she decided when she was 45years old after trying with her eggs for 4 years (don't know how many times she tried in 4 years). I guess it means we can still get pregnant fairly easily with young donor eggs and so as long as we want to use our own eggs and we are still not that old, it's worth trying with our own eggs.

Hope we will all meet our babies


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommie,

Thank you for all your advice, any is most welcomed to be honest...
Poor mum is in hell of a state, think I'm just numb, but will wait for other tests to come through first.
JJ - Thank you for your kind words too - to produce 5 eggs after being told you wouldn't produce any is fantastic news... It really does give me hope.
I think DE is the next step but would have to really look into it first.  If not it will be adoption.  
Take care everyone and thanks again for your kind words.
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rachel, I am glad you are are having more tests, really hope you get some better news very soon and you are starting your tx journey as planned.  Everything crossed for you.  Hope your mum feels better soon too    

Karen great to hear from you, glad you are keeping well  

Take care all lots of love

Jovi xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for all your well wishes. Am still extremely emotional, especially as it has opened up a lot of other family issue from my dim and distant past. Have been to my clinic and booked in to have FSH, LH and Oestradiol on days 2,3,4 done and we'll see what results I get. Just arrived home to the post, which included the AMH results and yes, the result was 0.0, which does seem strange as have follices, although small on left and right ovaries. Am confused! but it's now onwards and upwards.
Take care everyone on their 2WW or about to start... 
Be safe
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Rachel- Take care hun, it is a shock and also to get you news delivered to you in such a way!  Are you going to have the bloods repeated on day 2,3,4 (what is the rationale for this?). My first clinic also said bloods day 1-5, my current clinic says do them once on day  1-3, I firmly believe my bloods (FSH) are lowest on day 1.  My acupuncturist was also saying about a study of bloods done on different days, and also believes that day 1 produces better results. Also day 1 is the first day of full flow, and if AF starts in the afternoon/evening then the following day is cd1 (some clinics use the noon as cut off time others use 3 pm). Just don't give up hun.

I ventured out the house today to the shops round the corner!  but it was a nice bright day.  I also did my own clexane injection this morning so cancelled the appt at the GP- my donors partner text me this morning asking if I had done it and was he redundant! My donor also rang at lunchtime to check in and all was going ok. My friend is coming round this evening to do the IM Gestone for me- as there is no way I could ever do that. I have signs and symptoms at all!!

Dottie how was it going back to work?
Tommie- How are you doing?
Katie- are you feeling any different yet?
Hope that you all had a good day.


----------



## dottiep

JJ -  well done for doing your injection.  I don't blame you re Gestone - I only managed times & it made me feel physically sick just thinking about it!  I know cyclogest isn't the nicest thing in the world but I can cope with it.
Well I didn't actually manage a whole day - am not sleeping well (stuff on my mind!!!).  Felt a bit wobbly today so came home after lunch - back to the settee!
I still have cramps which feel like period pains -not sure what to think of this

Rachel - not sure why you need to test on all 3 days? As JJ says I believe day 1 is the optimum test day..

Take care all

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi all,
Not sure why having the tests on days 2,3,4 expect my consultant is trying to cover all bases.  He is totally flummoxed as my ovarian scan indicates I suffered with PCOS, although my bloods are normal.  all very confusing - To be honest, he can have as many blood tests as he wants as long as I can have my first try in the summer.
If not it will be back to the drawing board.
All the best every one - JJ good luck with the injections!
Take care and once again thanks for the advice.
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just wanted to post good luck wishes for Dottie, Tommy and JJ1 - glad that you ladies are doing OK. You must be finding this 2ww very nervewracking - I think it must be much worse than waiting to see if the IUI has worked  . Rachel - I hope that you manage to sort out the blood tests and find out what it behind your confusing results. There may have been a clinical error. 

I am now on day 4/5 since IUI and tonight I have had quite bad period cramps. I have had to use a heated wheat bag to help. I expect that means that unfortunetly things haven't worked again. Once I know for sure, I'll be ringing the clinic to organise cycle number three. I will probably stop after cycle five and reassess the treatment I am having  . I may even be posting on the IVF thread for real in around 4/5 months!!

Take care girls and make sure you rest  . 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - it may be implantation pains this early on... don't give up hope yet.

Dx


----------



## Tommie

Hi girls      

My period started this morning.... I don't know why it did not work out, very confused. There must be various unknown reasons why it does not work out but
I am crueless because we ET'd the best of 5 embryos withoug any flagmentation...

But let me confess something here... the nurse told me to take virginal progesterone pills, 3 times daily.  But I neglected.  to be honest, I forgot to take once or twice in the first 5 days after my ET. But then I started to get confused to get pregnant now because of some reason ( I think I will write more about this in the different thread ' Singles girls dating...'  ) and stopped taking pills...

May be that's why?? May be I'm not worth becoming mum...no, I was not ready this time. I should have frozen all the embryos so I did not have waste the best embryos.

I feel embarassed about what I have done. May be it did not work out even if I kept taking pills 3 times daily though.  

Katie, JJ, dotie, Lou, rachel, karen and all of you, thanks for warm words always. I wish I can be as strong and brave enough as you guys.

I'm going to have beer tonight

have a wonderful weekend
Tommie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommie- So sorry that it wasn't you time and you got a negative  , you were doubting yourself even before ET whether you should do it.  Would go you to a fertility counsellor and explore your feelings. 
How did your donor react when you told him- I always feel so bad telling him and his partner when it doesn't work out as it such a shared journey with a known donor?

Take care of yourself

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tommie -   

What a difficult time you are having at the moment. As JJ suggests, perhaps it would be an idea to get some counselling to really explore your feelings and get yourself in the right place for next time (or even to decide that there might not be a next time - whatever is right for you...)

Enjoy your beer tonight, and take care of yourself,
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone - I am finally catching on this thread and upset to hear the challenges some of you have been facing.  Rachel - so sorry about your AMH result but it is all rather confusing, and I am really hoping it is a clinic cock up.  Also given their realisation about their poor communication do you think you could ask them to do another AMH for free perhaps?  Must admit I've not been 100% confident with my own dealings with GCRM....

Tommie - so sorry your   has arrived.  I agree with the others that it sounds like to would be good for you to talk things through with a counsellor to help you decide what you want and where you go from here. 

JJ/Dottie/Suzie - still sending      your way....have got a good feeling !

xxD


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommie -    please don't think you have done anything wrong or blame yourself, I know it's easy for me to say that, but please don't.  you are worth becoming a mum, we all are, I now come to realise that for some, myself included, this path isn't quite as straight forward as I thought.

Take care of yourself, counselling does sound a good option. I know it's something I've seriously considered over the past couple of days.  As for using pessaries, my friend found these awkward and used suppositories instead.  

Didi - having had a personal call from the consultant at GCRM, to be honest, their stance is very strong, they would not treat me under any circumstance, therefore getting these bloods done through my doctor.  I can't face going back to GCRM, I did feel that they were looking down their nose at me, perhaps I was just a bit sensitive, but they did seem a lot friendlier to those with blokes in tow.  I'll stick to this path for now, have just come on, so day one will be tomorrow, bloods sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  

Take care everyone 
Rachel x x


----------



## Tommie

Thanks didi, JJ, Rachel, Laura for cheering me up and the idea about talk to a counseller. I think I will do that next week. So that I may be able to sort my mind out a bit better. 

Yes, my friend donor is eager to see the baby and he felt sorry for me. And he is very much willing to help me until I get pregnant. He also knows I am in this condition and he even offered to take a responsibility over a child if something will happen to me in the future.

But in fact I have someone in my mine right now. We have been friends but he lives in California, so we have been communicating over emails, webcams, etc..but not really much chance to meet. Just recently he said he may want to come over to spend sometime with me in Europe. So I kinda want to wait and see how we feel.  Of course I don't have much time left for my dream and should not count on this relationship. But I just want to see him and enjoy time together.  If it does not work out within a few months, I am ready to be a single mum for sure. 

As Rachel said, to be a single mum isn't an easy thing and it is natural we want to share our time with someone we love...stupid enough to say, I am also scared about getting old by taking care of my baby and by the time my baby is around 7 or 8 yrs old, I will be so old and agry and no one wants to even date me. I shall think something positive though.

Anyway, I will take a month break from the infertility treatment and probably go back to Denmark in May or so to ET my frozen ones.

Beer after 4 weeks tastes so yummy!!! 

Tommie


----------



## dottiep

Tommie,

Really sorry to hear about your BFN -   
It does sound like you need to take some time to consider what you really want, particularly as there's a potential new man on the scene  
Please don't beat up on yourself though - we are all entitled to be mums.  Your hormones probably aren't helping your state of mind.
Have a few beers for me!
Take care of yourself
dottie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Tommie, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I know it's essential to keep taking the drugs although I'm sure missing one won't have caused any problem.  Glad you enjoyed your beer - I'd kill for a cider at the moment .

Dottie, cramping is also a positive sign.  I'm still getting it.  I felt it the same day as ET and also the next day.  I regularly feel cramping and stretching and apparently ligaments have to move so don't feel as though this means af.

Katie, same goes to you.  Cramps and even spotting don't necessarily mean bad things.  I am hoping that it's the little embryo pushing it's way through the lining to make it's little nest .

Rachel, just to mention that I used donor eggs.  Now, I don't feel as though they aren't mine, in fact feel totally possessive.  When the consultant here first mentioned donor eggs, I was devastated.  Now, I feel as though these were meant to be mine and this is the route it took to get them.  (I know I keep talking about them, but I still don't know how many there is so can't talk about one just yet).  I just wanted to put your mind at rest.  Roo said that someone had said it's just like adoption with a pregnancy included.  It does feel like so much more than that.  We will have an opportunity to bond in a way adoption doesn't offer and I will be able to feel them moving inside me.  I will actually be growing them and, even though I was only given a few hundred cells, I will have grown the other few million cells myself.  So only a few hundred of the babies cells will be donated, if you know what I mean.  I'm not trying to persuade you to stop trying with your own eggs - just wanted to say that the next option is a really really positive one too. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suzie, thank you.  Am starting to think towards the donor egg scenario now, but would like to use my sperm purchased from Denmark too, not quite sure how it all works.  I'm totally with you all the way, even if I went down the adoption route - the child would still be MINE - all MINE!  Selfish i know, but it's true, am a firm believe in nurture.  Using donor eggs, I'd still be nurturing them, and they would definitely be mine.  Think the shock at the moment is the possible start of menopause, or premature ovarian failure as it's called at my age... I do wonder though as the volume of one ovary to the other is a huge difference, I personally don't think my Right ovary has ever worked and my left one's just exhausted now... bless it.
Thank you though for your kind words - what was it like trying to obtain donor eggs here?  I've got a cousin who wants to donate for me... Again am CMV- so will have that to contend with.
Take care everyone, am so glad it's the weekend!
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

Rachel, the advice from Rose and the other girls to have the test repeated is good.  And, if your cousin is prepared to donate some eggs, grab the offer.  My sister offered to donate but the clinic said she was too old  - she was gutted when I told her, not because she couldn't help me but because she was "too old"    - she was 40.  It is difficult to get donor eggs in the UK because of the lack of anonymity - it's usually from egg sharing which has it's own problems.  Firstly the woman is undertaking IVF because of fertility problems of her own which may affect the success rate and secondly if the donor only produces a couple of eggs, the recipient doesn't get any.  It's also massively expensive to egg share as you will be paying for the cost of your own treatment and that of the donor.  However, it's not impossible.  A friend who lives near me and Ruth is going through an egg sharing cycle at the end of this month.  Hope you find a way to get your dream.   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel how old is your cousin, a friend offered to give me eggs but she was 36 and older than they like them to be and she had no proven fertility - the cut off for egg share/donation via a UK clinic is 35- not all the women who donate eggs in the UK have fetility problems, as many are doing it as they have male factor issues as reasons for IVF, some are altruistic donors - Lou has always eggshared in her cycles so I am sure she can off advice from a donor prespective, but I thought that the ED recipient got the eggs if there weren't enough for both and the eggsharer had another cycle afterwards.  
Aborad they are paid to donate their eggs and the Spanish clinics also have back up donors prepared for you as well, but they don't overstim them so they don't get loads of eggs usually they guarantee about 6 eggs.

Lx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for all your thoughts and advice -looks like it is going to be abroad as my friends are 36 and over, my cousin is 43... Shame as the child would have had a few of the family's gene pool.  I'll have to look into it once I've had the next round of bloods done.  

Again thank you
Rachel x


----------



## Tommie

Hello friends,

  Just wanted to add some information might be helpful for egg donors. A friend of mine in Israel got pregnant with both a donated egg and sperm (an egg from Uklaine and sperm from Denmark). she did not give me an exact figure but I remember she said it was not more than 4000 USD all inclusive as she did it in a clinic in Cyprus( she said sperm from Denmark was very expensive). I thought it's really cheap.  She is now 8 months pregnant and yes she says she really feels she is the mum of the baby even from the beginning of her pregnancy.

Rose, nice to meet you. Yes, I am not going to give up. In fact I read some article today saying even Grade 1 embryo could have no success due to the genetic problems and the pregnance rate of IVF over 40 is anyway 15% to 20% (hmmmm, dont want to admit though), so I should not be surprised it did not work out the first time. will try as long as my money and time allows  

suzie, thank you. and I'm very happy for you becoming mum a little ahead of us !  But we are catching up soon  

Dottie, how are you feeling?  crossing my fingers for you. Yes, I would like to see this guy and just enjoy the time together if we can meet this month, but I waited enought for Mr. Right and if we don't click, I am very much ready to come back to be a single mum, time is clicking, I'm 41 !! 

  Have a wonderful Sunday to you all 

Tommie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel - a UK clinic may let you use a donor older than 35, just for yourself, but they would be too old to go into a general pool for donation and put you to the top of a list for soemone else eggs (some people prefer to do that) the reason why is because like us the eggs could be old chromosonally, and the risk of mc etc is higher with older eggs.

When I was looking at Spanish DE I was told that my mc % if I do get pregnant is 40%, but if I did use DE then you take on the donor mc stats.

Take care
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Sorry, Rachel, just realised my post read badly - meant that egg sharers might have female infertility which may impact.  If it's male infertility, obviously this won't have an effect.

Hope everyone's well.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - have been awol for a few days - my best friend has been visiting me from manchester and we have been out doing lots of lovely things  

Tommie - I was so sorry to hear that the IVF cycle wasn;t successful. You must be so upset and confused at the moment. Good to hear that you treated yourself to a few cold beers  . Will you have another attempt soon or a little break from things for a while?

Rachel - hope that you are OK  

Suzie - hope you are taking things easy  

JJ1 and Dottie - loads of luck girls for the testing later on this week - I am hoping and praying that you get the news that you both so deserve   

Love to all
katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, I don't think I could take it any easier - sleeping for at least ten hours a day and not doing anything apart from that and eat.  Work tomorrow so will be shattered again.  Sounds as though you've been having a good time - it does us good to get away from ttc'ing for a while, don't you think?

JJ1, Dottie, thinking of you both as test date approaches.      

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 and Dottie - how are you?  Big big big hugs for you..
Suzie - hope you're still resting up.  Any news on a scan.  thank you for the PM regarding repro - have had a really positive email from Stephan, now to wait on my results for my FSH/LH/Oestraiol so as I can move forward.  If it is the donor egg route for me, I do feel the repro is the place to do it - looks like it'll be Christmas time though!  What a present!  If not have also been looking into adoption, and still won't rule that out!
I'll see what these latests results bring, but am a bit reserved using my own eggs - especially if they are old... bless them!  
Thanks for all your support.
Tommie, how are you holding up?  Make sure you give youself time to recover and chill.  Take care of yourself.
Take care 
Rachel x x x


----------



## marmite_lover

Tommie - I am so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  Look after yourself and enjoy your time with your friend   xx

JJ1 - not long now, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you - really really hope this is your time    

Dottie - hope you are okay too    . Thinking of you 

Rachel - Glad Stephan e-mail was so positive and hope this has made you feel a little better.  Will keep my fingers crossed for your test results


----------



## Roo67

Tommie - So sorry that this wasn't your month.   Have you decided when you're going again?

Dottie and JJ1 - not long for you two now, I really hope that you will both be joining Suzie with a BFP
Hope you're taking it easy    for test days.


Suzieb - hope you're ok, still sleeping for England? Any news yet on when your scan is?

Rachel - Hope your test results come back ok. I struggled a little bit last month when my FSH came back at 23 and didn't really like the idea of not being able to have ny own genetic child.

I have decided that reprofit is the place for me too and have a date for Dec for DEIVF, but am waiting for Stepan to get back to me with a match for donor embryo's, so could be jetting out there pretty soon.
Feel much more settled now that I have made a decision - still have the odd wobble but just want to get on with it again now.

Roo xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Roo67 - so please that you have made a decision and that you are feeling more settled.  I have e-mailed Stepan a couple of times and have been very impressed - I'm definately thinking of going there of the FET doesn't work.  I think it's only natural to have a wobble every now and then, but hopefully they will become less and less as you have time to absorb everything. We're all here for you x


----------



## Roo67

Good luck for this cycle, at least you won't have the worry of OHSS. Have you got frosties for more than one go?

I'm hoping to go out in the next couple of months for donated FET. I've no doubts at all that the baby would be mine and would love him/her unconditionally, its just when they are older, I just worry about the anonynimity issue sometimes that any child will not be able to find out any information about their genetic family history etc. 

I know I'll always get support from everyone here - wouldn't have got as far as I have otherwise


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - I know exactly how you feel... Went through hell and back last week - tears - whys? - what ifs?  Where did I go wrong etc etc .... Then had a look around me and realised that there were other ways, Suzie's a great inspiration for me.  there are other routes and to be honest, once those eggs are mine, that's final!  Won't be giving them back - ha ha.  Have asked if I can use my Danish sperm (that arrived last week too) and Stephan has said yes, although he agreed with my consultant in Plymouth that the tests needed repeating.  Am waiting now, an AMH of 0.0 apparently is unheard of.  We'll see.... I also feel quite reluctant to use my 'old' eggs too.
Good luck Roo - our dreams will happen, and boy will this child be loved when they arrive after the path we've had to take to get there!  
Take care be strong and look after yourself
Rachel x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck Karen with your FET... Have everything crossed for you.

Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - there's lots of news happening on this thread at the moment!

JJ1 and Dottie - just wanted to say good luck for the end of the week when you both test   

Rachella and Roo - you are both an inspiration to us all - you are both finding a way forward and I wish you both lots of luck - your children will be very lucky to have such loving and determined mums!  

Suzie - glad to hear you are resting up and being kind to yourself  

Tommie - hope that you are OK  

Karen - lovely to hear your news and good luck with your FET cycle   . Things are happening very quickly which is great!

Love to everyone else

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

I'm having my scan next Wednesday morning so I'll know a week from now whether everything's ok and how many there are.  Gulp!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

OOhh how exciting - the time will fly by

Let me know what time as I'm at work so you could pop in or meet for a coffee so you can show me your piccie.

Roo x


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, that'd be great.  It's at 8.50am followed by a consultant's appointment or whatever.  Don't know what time I'll be finished - maybe could pop in to see you on your ward for a sec with my little piccy although if it's bad news I'll just go straight home to lick wounds.  Not expecting that though - surely I wouldn't still have all these hideous little symptoms if something was wrong..

And it seems like absolutely ages until then - I can't think time will pass quickly - it's almost as bad as the 2ww .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Probably won't be able to leave ward that early, so if you popped in that would be great, I'm sure it will be fine, its only 1ww now though, keep sleeping and the time will go really quickly


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Suzie!  It's soooooooo exciting - lots happening for us all!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks, girls.  Won't be a problem to sleep through the whole week, Roo.  More of a problem staying awake for it   .


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - you have to text me this news too


----------



## Roo67

Do you mean how long suzie manages to sleep for ?? 

Oh you mean how many bubs in mummy suzies tum - will do when do you go?


----------



## dottiep

Oooh Suzie,

How exciting! Only a week to wait - easy to say....I'm sure it'll feel like forever!  
Take care

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie - how exciting....next week will come round quickly I'm sure

Dottie/JJ -   for test day fast approaching

Hello to everyone else, it's late and I'm a bit tired so sorry for lack of personals - will try to catch up properly tomorrow.

I went to see the consultant re IVF today and have come away with lots to think about. I know it has to be my decision at the end of the day but I find it so frustrating that they just quote these very general statistics at you - I'm not very good at uncertainty, I like things to be planned - and the trouble with all this tx is it's so uncertain   Anyway apparently IVF has 35-40% success rate for 38 yr olds, vs a 10-12% for IUI, so chances are certainly better with IVF. But of course it's much more expensive and much more intensive in terms of the time and emotional/physical stress. My AF is due in around 10 days so I'll have to mull it over until then and see if I can come to a decision whether to have another IUI or just go straight to IVF. 

Best get to bed now, although have a feeling I shall be tossing and turning trying to figure out what is best for me....
Sleep well all...
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura- best of luck wiht your decision making, I personally would do IVF, as I know people who have done 6+ IUI medicated and non medicated and nada and then get pregnant everytime with IVF- but then there are FF's like Sam on here twins first IUI!!!  
I am a little sceptical of stats now- what it does mean is that every month there are 12 women pregnant who have done IUI out of 100 with the baby. 
l x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Best of luck Laura, thin what swayed it for me was having imported sperm from Denmark, both myself and my consultant felt that IVF was making best use of the sperm... He didn't sway me, just explained the options, once I'd chosen he told me that I was making the best choice....
Good luck, it is scary, never thought at 38 I'd be having IVF and now it looks like DEIVF, but it will be worth it in the end...
Take care be strong
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, good luck with the decision making.  Whatever choice you make will be the right one as, whether or not it works, it must be what you feel you need to do.  I guess I'm saying go with your gut instinct.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies it was a  for me today I'm afraid- so back to the drawing board for me!! My donor's partner here and being very supportive.

Have a good day
L x


----------



## Felix42

Oh JJ my heart goes out to you. After all you've been through.   I'm so glad the boys are with you and looking after you. Thinking of you.
Love and warmest hugs,
Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry JJ - we all really wanted this one to be the one for you   

Take care, my thoughts are with you, 
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ I'm think about you.  Take care and look after yourself, which I'm sure your donor and his partner will do.
Take time and be strong.
Rachel x x


----------



## dottiep

Oh JJ I'm so sorry - I was really praying for this to be your time after your long journey. I can only empathise.  Please try not to be too despondent & be kind to yourself.  Sending you hugs. You are in my thoughts.

Love
dottie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Oh, JJ, got no words  .      

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - was so sorry to read your news   - you deserve this so much and it WILL happen for you eventually one way or the other  

I am glad to hear that you have lots of support around you at this time. Take good care of yourself, 

Thinking of you

Love and   

Katiexxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

I'm so sorry JJ1 - life is very unfair sometimes.  I wish I had the words to take away the pain.  Look after yourself, I'm so gla dyou have the boys to look after you   xx


----------



## some1

JJ1, so sorry to hear it was bad news - thinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks so much for your kind words- it is hard today as it is raw, but trying to plan ahead! not sure what though - DE (not an option if lining is the problem and how will it react if not stimming), another ARGC fresh cycle, USA -somewhere like Scher Institute if immune/lining are the main issues or something else the problem ? who knows.

I've gone to Brighton for the weekend to stay with my donor and his partner, my donor's partner took my bloods and then did my HPT this morning as I couldn't look at them, the clinic took about 3-4 hours to ring with the inevitable news? I want a follow up appt with Mr T but they said I may have to wait several months for it with him.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Aw JJ1 so sorry hun   was really hoping this would be your time.  Glad you have the the boys around this weekend,   for you all 

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 - Just got in from work and saw your news - I'm so so sorry   , I really hoped that this was the one for you. Glad you're with the boys this weekend. look after yourself


Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Very nervous - about to go to my Docs to pick up blood tests - here's hoping they're good and not confirm my AMH...
Hope everyone's ok and taking care
Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Rachel!  for much better news. 
F xx


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck rachel- I shall be thinking of you this morning . Let us know how you get on. This fertility business is so bl***dy nervewracking isn't it?  

Love katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel Hope that the bloods are good news for you.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Furious - Doctors won't give them to me..... The receptionist was wrong in telling me that they were ready - they are up with the Doctor and he's busy all day..... It's so frustrating knowing they are in but I don't know them....
Ah well, it won't change the result!
Thanks for all your well wishes!  
Take care and will keep you all posted.... 
Be strong every one
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

How annoying and keeping you in suspense could the practice nurse give them to you?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How frustrating Rachel - hope the doctor gets back to you soon - fingers crossed it's good news....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Rachel 

You're right - they won't change between now & tomorrow but how bloody annoying! Good luck for tomorrow.

Dx


----------



## marmite_lover

Wishing you lots of luck for your test results today Rachel


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Guys - got some of the results - although I now have to fax them thro to my consultant:
Day 2
FSH 10.5 u/l
LH 2.8 iu/l
Oestradiol <200 pmol/l
perimenopausal

Day 3
FSH 15.0 u/l
LH 3.7 iu/l
Oestradiol <200 pmol/l
Perimenopausal with levels of gonadotropins

Well - means sod all to me - apart from oestradiol not good, so think it will be repro for me too!  Will be take me little danish darlings thou  
Take care 
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is weird that you have had day 2 and 3 bloods but does show that FSH goes up day by day, I try and get it done on cd 1.  Best of Luck Rachel. The FSH and LH need to be considered together.

I had a bad news follow up but will post more tomorrow but basically I was told surrogacy or adoption are my only chances, although they'd be happy for me to try and cycle again if I insisted but the lining is the main problem, then my old eggs ARGC were saying DE weren't a good idea as the lining is poor!!! Cried alot my donor's partner was so supportive. Going back to the gynae surgeon to ask if a hysteroscopy would help or confirm.

L x
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ
You take care - I'm so glad that you've got your donor and his partner with you.  I know when I got my AMH results I was on my own - only had my boss so was extremely embarrassed crying in front of her, but you can't control these things.
Take care and look after yourself.  Have actually been looking into adoption too.  Just trying to open up all options.
Be strong and be safe
Rachel x x


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - sorry to hear that the follow up appointment was upsetting. Glad that you have your donors partner as support   

Take care 
Katiexx


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - so sorry that you didn't get better news from you consult - take some time and let those boys spoil you rotten


Roo xx


----------



## some1

Rachella - when will you hear your consultant's opinion of your results?  hope you don't have to wait long.  You seem to have a really positive attitude about things.    Very interesting to see how FSH changes day by day!

JJ1 - so sorry to hear that you had bad news at your follow up.  I've been thinking of you a lot this week.  I really hope that there is something that can be done to help improve your lining - hope you get to see your gynae surgeon soon.  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rachel hope your consultant brings you good news once they have looked at your results  

Oh JJ1   so sad to hear your news, I hope your appt with gynae gives you some hope.  You have been through so much and come so far you really really deserve to be a mum, and someday somehow you will, but I know that don't stop the pain in the meantime and am sorry you are going through this.

I wish I had a magic wand to wave at everyone, every single one of you deserves this so much after all you have been through, it seems so hard and unfair sometimes.

BUT - we have lovely Ellis, Amelia, Sams girls and Suzie's bump, dreams do come true girls, never ever give up hope there is always a way and we will find it.

Love to you all
Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel Have you got your clinics view on the results?

Thanks for you kind words girls. My appt last night was disasterous, but very honest follow up at ARGC and was basically told that my only chance of motherhood is via surrogacy or adoption due to my lining problems- both options easier said than done! and would I like to take home the numbers for COTS and SurrogacyUK on the way out. 
The lining is my main problem, then my age/eggs then the sperm count but overcome with ICSI. They said no more immune tests etc needed can help.

I thought they would say try DE which I have been looking into and have appts lined up in Barcelona for the end of June. They said I could try again but there would be less than 5% chance, I asked them if they would want to do another hysteroscopy to see what was going on with the lining but they said no there was no point, but I was led to believe it was good on this cycle it got to >7mm and I was told there was an even triple layer even by Mr T, even got a thumbs up from the Dr after one scan.  On ET day Mr Taranissi did say as he was scanning me pre ET that it wasn't great but ok - what could I do then lying on the table. 

I was told that I only have healthy lining at the top of the uterus, but Mr Trew who did my hysteroscopic surgery said that it was better after the surgery although still  suboptimal but the best it would be and the scarring had gone, so I am going back to see Mr Trew on Tuesday lunchtime with my donor to ask him about the lining as he is the expert.  Surrogacy is not an option open to me in this country as I am not married and the law states that you have to be and then can't advertise for a surrogate mum or yourselves as IP's in the UK, although my donor has offered to oblige and his partner said it ok as long as there is no kissing the bride business! Bless them.  

My GP was really kind and signed me off for another week but I don't want to be off for more time but I can't go to work crying all day long and at least it gives me the leaway to see how I am on Monday - today I have been tearful all day and apparently the ward is full of crying babies - I just need to get a grip and move on!!! 

Everytime someone is nice it sets me off  I have booked a slot with the counsellor at Zita West's for the week after next as the clinic's hasn't phoned me back and I have never met her either so it makes no odds to me. 

My friends in Ireland have persuaded me to go there for the Bank Holiday weekend- I didn't want to go this weekend, and one of my friends live with her sister and is babysitting her twins so wouldn't have been the wisest move- as the last time I held my friends baby I burst into tears! Work babies seemed ok

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - so very sorry to hear the bad news from your consultant's appt. It must be a very big shock to hear something like that - especially as this seemed like such a good cycle for you too.   
Thank goodness for your donor and his partner - you are very lucky to have the boys around to support you at such a difficult time. 

I wish I had a way to make it better, but as we all know, there are no easy answers in this fertility game, and all we can do is try to make our way step by step. Talking to a counsellor will surely help, but at the end of the day I expect it's only time that will really make a difference - right now it must be very raw and painful. Don't rush back to work if you don't feel ready - much more important to wait until you feel you can really cope. 

It's really early days right now, so don't beat yourself up if you can't "get a grip and move on" yet - no one will be expecting you to at all....

Rachel - very much hoping you get some positive news from your clinic when they've had time to review your results. 

Take care both of you, am thinking of you

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, sorry to hear about your news, wish there was something I could do   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - so sorry to hear your news from your consultant follow up - fingers crossed for more positive news on tuesday. I think your 'boys' are amazingly supportive. You are in my thoughts a lot at the moment.  I am considering the adoption route too....have been doing my impression of an ostrich this week & just throwing myself into work but have promised myself that I'll take some time out this weekend to do some serious thinking about next steps...

Laura - glad that you've made the decision to go with IVF,  For what it's worth, I think it's the right one. 

Rachel - any news frm cons re your results?

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Quite pleased the clinic counsellor rang me back and can fit me in on Thurs night. so maybe she'll be of help she lives fairly near to me
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,
JJ so glad you've got an appointment through.  Am thinking of you.

Not given my results to consultant yet - problem with having tests done in scotland and ivf in Plymouth!  Am in plymouth for work this week so gonna drop them int hpim.  He'll probably not get them until Wednesday, but there's nothing I can do to change the outcome, just hope that there is a slim chance I can have a go.
Hope everyone is ok and take care
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, sorry to hear your news.   Good that the counsellor can fit you in, and fantastic that you have such support from your donor and his partner.

Rachel, keeping FX that you get the answer you're looking for at Plymouth. 

Dottie, hope you manage to come to a decision you feel comfortable with. 

Hello to everyone else.  Been asleep all evening - only up for a couple of hours and now back to bed .  Its so tiring, I can't imagine how pregnant women with young children cope.  Now I know why they call them superwomen .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Been a bit quiet for a while........thinking through my options.
I have a follow up consultation with LWC on thursday to discuss my last treatment & what next...I think they'll tell me my little old eggs are too old for all of this!! 
In the meantime I've contacted clinics in Spain & Reprofit re DE - with the Euro exchange rate so bad at the moment the Spanish option is soooo expensive.  Good thing is they have practically no waiting list....important at my age!  Reprofit are much cheaper but 8 months wait list!  Aaaghhh - not sure what to do!  
Part of me is tempted to have one more go with my own eggs as my response seemed good (I'll obviously get more clarity on this after thursday) - but maybe go to Reprofit to keep the cost down?? Another part of me says don't waste time...go for the one with the best success rate - not sure where though!
I know Roo is going for donated embryos so that might be an option too....don't know much about this route though.
Anyway that's whats been buzzing around my head for the last week or so....

Hope everyone else is ok - it seems quiet on here at the moment?

Take care all

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Dottie,

Good luck for your consultation on Thursday - sounds like you have a few options at least. I guess I've been a bit quiet of late as nothing really to report. Waiting for AF (day 27 today so due any day now) and will then call LWC to kick off IVF. Still can't quite believe I'm doing it, but at the same time, just want to increase my chances asap....

On a positive note, we have travel restrictions at work (need to save money apparently) which is going to make things much easier for me this month as I won't have to explain why I can't travel  

Let us know how you get on on Thurs (will let you know if I'm in town for a scan that day and perhaps we can meet up?)

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, forgot to ask Dottie - or JJ - can you PM the tel no of the acupuncture place opposite LWC - want to book myself in for consultation when I go for day 2 scan....

And Felix - how are you? Any sign of AF yet? Keeping my fingers crossed your FSH levels are good this month

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Lauris 
Here is the acupuncture link, if you look in the complimentary section on FF or search under Daniel Elliott things wiell come up. I see Daniel he is only at Harley St on Tue and Thurs, but Christina and some of the others are there all the time and I have seen every one of the practitioners at some point (ET's/hols) etc and they are all lovely
http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/default.asp
If you have HSA etc you can claim acu costs back!

Best of uck with the IVF cycle Lauris really hope this is the one.

Lou- I adore the new photo of your big boy!! where does the time fly to!!
L x

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,
Lauris - good luck with everything... Have everything crossed for you. 
Dottie hope you appointment goes as planned.  All the best.
JJ how are you?    You are such a strong person and believe you me it's ok to cry - in fact what we're going through it's the law! I hope the meet on Thursday goes well.  Know what you mean about people being nice, saw my old GP today, she was the person who really supported me in my decision, she's fantastic - as soon as she was nice to me I cried my eyes out!  Her words were  - Rachel don't you dare stumble and give up.. you come to far to give up now.  Bless her - like she said I'm 38 and if women of 62 can have babies, then so can I!!!  I do like her logic!!  Take care JJ, it take time to heal, but those boys of yours are fantastic support - (don't fancy sharing them round??) x
Suzie - how's you and bump??
Hello to everyone else on the IVF thread.
I do feel that IVF is the way forward, if my results let me, like my Doctor said (she's a wise old bird...) couples bonk 9-10 times during ovulation when trying for a baby, one IUI is quite a gamble - give youself the best chance possible... Bless her!
Have given my results to consultant - he's in tomorrow so should hear, honestly think it'll be DE route, but you never know.
Take care everyone - sorry for long post... have missed a few days!
Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, AF arrived this morning, so before I had time to think too much about it and change my mind, I called LWC and booked myself in for day 2 scan tomorrow morning....
I don't feel at all ready for IVF if I'm honest, and am now feeling rather sick with nerves - but then do you ever feel ready first time? Am trying to take it step by step and hopefully it won't seem so daunting that way. 

Already stressed about EC/ET dates though as I have a REALLY important workshop at work on May 7th which I can't miss (I know baby is much more important than work but I'm running the workshop and it's been planned for months and I can't possibly pull out now...) - just hoping we can work round it - will talk to nurse tomorrow.

Have booked acupuncture tomorrow morning too - perhaps that will help with the stress/fear side of things....Daniel/Christina not available so I'm seeing Jessica.

Rachel - good luck with your results, hope you hear from your consultant soon 

JJ - I saw on the other thread that you've had more positive news at your latest consultation. All the very best for this month's monitored cycle - hope that lining comes through nice and thick for you. You're really my inspiration when it comes to IVF - if only I could be half as brave (and dedicated - still remembering the can of tuna before bed story   ) as you...

Right, I must get on with some work, although I have to say my mind is not really on it now that I've booked the IVF...not sure why it seems such a big deal, but somehow it seems so much 'more' than medicated IUI...

Oh well, deep breaths, step by step....
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, how exciting and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!

Sorry I've not been around much lately. I'm now on Day 33 of my cycle! I'm pretty sure its down to emotional stress. (I've done a pg test just in case and its not that). My ex is still contacting me despite my asking him politely not to contact me anymore and ignoring his texts/emails. His latest one last night was incredibly hurtful though (and I know it says so much more about him than me, but still its horrible). Here it is:

[Felix 27/4 - Decided to delete msg & forget about the so and so! Thanks to all for the lovely supportive replies. F xx]

The previous day his messages were begging me to come away with him and wishing we could have had a child together!! Goes to show you've got to be sooo careful who you let into your life.

Anyway, will catch up properly over the next few days. Again apologies for the lack of personals. I'm thinking of everyone, especially those on 2ww and just about to start the journey again or taking stock.

Love Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - good luck and take care    

Felix - oh boy what a lucky escape!  I met someone like that online once - luckily it never got as far as face to face!  count your blessings - he's so not worth it.  Can you not say anything to his line manager with regards to his harassment or is he not contacting you during work hours?? Be strong and smile - you've escaped the next poor girl might not be so Lucky!

Take care everyone

Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Rachel. Weirdly, although my ex mentions my work in his character assassination, I don't know him through work at all (and he doesn't know anything about how I am at work) so I can't use line managers to make him see sense!
Well rid though definitely as you say,

Love and hugs to all. Still no sign of my pesky AF so maybe I'll even get to Day 34 at this rate??

F xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello again, hope everyone is having a good evening? 

Dottie, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's consultation. I agree with Lou that there may still be worth having another go and tweaking the stimms or having assisted hatching.  Afterall you did have a very good reaction and if the odds for success are around 1 in 3, having 2 should up your chances further shouldn't it?  It is soooo expensive though isn't it?  When I was wobbling whether to go straight for DE at my last acu session, Daniel said that it's usually the regret of not having tried something rather than the end result that can tear people apart.  There's so much to think about though isn't there?    Good luck with the consultation and clarifying your thoughts and next steps.

Laura, how are you doing hun? Good I hope.  Given that some of the drugs you take for IVF are to stop you ovulating, hopefully it can mean that you will avoid the 7th!

Rachel, have you heard anything from the consultant yet or is it tomorrow.  Wishing you lots of  

JJ1, hope you're doing ok?  Laura mentioned you're having a monitored cycle.  That's great news!   

Suzie, how are you and bubs doing?  When's the next scan?  Did you get a pic?  Can't wait to hear your news too.

Love to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone,

Dottie good luck for tomorrow!  Lou's suggestions sound great to sound out the consultant with, hoping you come away with a plan you feel is right for you  


Felix he sounds like a proper   you are definately well rid!  Just who does he think he is after what he has done?!?!

JJ1 was very pleased to hear about your consultation, wishing all the very best this time round  

Laura good luck tomorrow!  Good to hear you might have a break from travelling, I don't know how you do it, honestly it makes me tired just reading your schedule  

Rachel hope it's good news for you  

 everyone else!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## dottiep

Lou - thank you so much for your advice...i really had no idea what I was going to say tomorrow but your comments make complete sense...I'll keep you posted but am very grateful for your thoughts.

Laura - my consultation is at 12.30 - what time will you be there? If I dont; get chance to see you - best of luck.  I was really daunted by IVF but I was also by IUI before I started down this road. I think we just take things in our stride.  I'm sure you can work around the 7th..definitely better to do EC after 7th than before as I was in a lot of discomfort for several days afterwards...I could not have taken a workshop!  Let us know how you get on.

Felix - your ex sounds like a complete c .  You are definitely very well rid of a guy who can say **** like that!  I have never met the bloke but it makes me soooo angry!!  You're better than that & you know it!!  Hope AF arrives soon & you can get FSH retested....hopefully the acupuncture has helped.


JJ - I think I must have missed a post,.....what's happening with you

Love to everyone else.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - I'll be there early - 9.15am scan, acupuncture over the road at 10 and then back to the office as our head of department is visiting from Finland today so I need to be in  

Off to get the 7.28 train in a few mins!

Hope it all goes well, catch up soon
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

DottieP - hope the consultation went well today and you got some answers and some idea of where to go from here.

Laura - I'm sure its only natural to have doubts along the way - I know I have, try not to get too stressed out about it all and I'm sure the acupuncture will help.  

Rachella - Have you heard from your cons about your results yet?

Felix - I can't believe the nerve of that man - you are well rid. Any sign of Af yet?

 to everyone else

roo xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Felix, you are well rid of that stupid b*****d - thank goodness you have seen through him before any real damage was done.  I just can't believe the guy.

Dottie, hope you get some great suggestions for the future from your consultant.

Laura, good luck with the IVF.  Once your under way, you'll wonder why you thought it was a bigger deal than IUI .  We can get used to anything, can't we?  I know what Jovi means, it definitely makes me feel more tired just reading your posts .

JJ1, hope the counsellor helps you put it all in some kind of perspective - not sure what that really means, but you kow what I mean .

Roo, if you don't get your drugs in time, don't worry, you can borrow some until they arrive.

Hello to everyone else.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Laura and Dottie - hope youar apointments went well today

Felix - how dare your ex send you a message like that, who does he think he is ?!!!  Delete the message straight away hun, and never read it/think about it again - he hasn't got a clue  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - simply outrageous, as the others have said - delete the message and don't let him take up even a nano second of your precious time. I can't remember, but did you meet him through a dating website? If so, you could complain to them about his behaviour. I did this once (nowhere near as nasty as this but I got a very unpleasant email from a guy who had totally misinterpreted something I had said in a message and launched a very vitriolic attack on me in his reply) - and they banned him from the site. Made me feel a little better that he wouldn't be sending nasty messages to any other women on that site - although there are so many sites that no doubt he just went to be nasty to people somewhere else....

Hope your AF turns up soon - all this ex BF stress can't be good for it. Have you tried acupuncture? Went for my first session today and I'm a total convert - all the stress just melted away....She did warn me it will prob only last a day or two, but it's well worth it! And it helps with the fertility too  

Dottie - how did you get on? Sorry we missed eachother. Any other day would have stayed around to say hello but big boss was over from Helsinki so had to get back to the office and show my face...

Suzie/Jovi - I'm making a real effort to slow things down on the work front. Am blocking out lots of diary days to work from home and not have meetings, and no travel at all for the next month (still have to come up with a good excuse for the management meeting in Finland week after next but I'm working on it). It doesn't come naturally to me at all - I'm so used to the crazy schedule, but I'm really trying to calm things down a bit to give this IVF the best possible chance of working...

All Ok with my bloods today so I start the Puregon this evening and back for first scan next Monday. Just trying to go step by step so I don't freak myself out worrying about EC/ET etc...amazing what you can get used to isn't it? Still, it will all be worth it if (when??) I get that BFP..

Have a lovely evening all of you, off to figure out my injection dose before I get too tired!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Laura - glad your appointment went well - sounds like you are well and truly on your way! I'm sure you will be fine - your attitude of taking it step by step is a great one. Glad to hear things are calming down a little on the work front! 

Felix - I hope you are feeling better after getting that really nasty message - what an absolute loser!   he has no right to speak to you like that - as Laura suggested, why don't you e mail the website about him? However, I would quite understand if you just wanted to put it all behind you. 

Dottie/JJ1 - I hope you girls are OK and taking care of yourselves   Dottie - have you had your follow up appt yet?

Roo - how are the plans going for your trip to reprofit? Are you heading over there quite soon? Good luck to you   

Rachel - anymore news on the next steps you plan to take?

Suzie - hope you are resting up!!!!  

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, yes, "when" you get pregnant .  Great that you're gradually slowing things down - that means that you can do it without anybody noticing and then stopping without comment.  Hopefully.

Katie, if I rested any more than I am at the moment, I'd never be up or awake .  What are you up to?  I have to 'live' vicariously these days.  I keep wondering why I haven't seen somebody, e.g. my sister, for ages and then I remember - it's because I can't stay awake long enough to actually drive somewhere .  I can't believe that something so small (still) is having this huge effect.  I'm hoping that it's partly the drugs and that once I stop taking them I'll become the life and soul of the party - for once .

Felix, Katie is right, that guy is a complete and utter loser, a ******.  Delete that text and forget he ever existed.  As you can probably tell, I am really cross about him.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felox I can;t believe what a nasty piece of work he was, you don't deserve this added stress, let's hope he sticks to his word.

Laura best of luck for the cycle- how was acupuncture who did you see?

Dottie how was the follow up?

Some1 and Katie- when are you hoping to have basting?

Suzie rest if that is what the baby wants!

Thanks so much for the thoughts it is so kind and really helps. I went back to work today, it was hard going back and there were a few tears, as I said to my donors partner (he came with me as we work in the same Trust) that I was sad as I should have been going back pregnant.  He was really kind and we stopped off for coffee in the canteen (where I started to cry) so he walked me to the ward doors it was like going to school on the first day - and once everyone had said 'are you ok' I told most of them I'd some gynae procedure and am fine now'. 

I went to a counsellor this evening, she was fine and really just taught me breathing exercise but I guess it can't do me any harm we'll see how it goes.


L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi All,

Got my drugs today - so don't need to borrow any Suzie, only trouble is they're in Czech and I do like to read the pt information leaflet, but luckily I have a work colleague who is Czech so will ask her to translate for me. 

I've not made any plans as yet but will probably go out for about 5 days and do a bit of sightseeing whilst there. I think it will be w/c 26th May so will bore you all with my travel plans at our meet up on the 17th.

JJ1 - I hope work was a little better today, I'm sure it will take a while to get back into the swing of things again, hope the counselling helps. 

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - acupuncture was lovely - wish I'd discovered it before. No idea whether it will help with baby plans, but if nothing else it's going to be great for my stress levels  
I saw Jessica (American lady) who was very nice - am seeing her again next Weds...

Roo - how exciting - it's coming round really quickly isn't it?

Felix - any sign of your AF yet? Be lovely to have someone to cycle with...

Dottie - how did your follow up go yesterday?

Hurrah, it's Friday again. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. I have some old friends here from Chicago this weekend so a group of us is all having a big get together tomorrow. Not too sure what to do with injection actually. I'm doing them at 10pm - take it with and do it at my friend's house at some point during the eve, or do it later than 10pm when I get home....I guess it doesn't matter if I don't do it at exactly the same time each day...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura - what drugs are you on for stimms or is this your DRing jabs (haven't done them I sniffed instead) but I was told an hour either side was ok. AT ARGC they give you a lumionous green little child like backpack and freezer block and you carry drugs round with you all the time- I have 'shot up' - bearing in mind always with my donor's partner- in toilets (usuallly disabled as they are unisex and more room) but people thought we were probably up to no good- have also done it at the clinic, friends houses/sitting rooms and accupuncture clinic!

I'm nervously waiting for my  USA call from Dr Sher this evening.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm on stimms - 250 of puregon every day (am on Short protocol so no down regging...)
I have one of the little bags but no ice block - perhaps I should buy one tomorrow...and then be super careful at the picnic lunch that no one mistakes my cool bag for the salad or anything  

good luck for your call tonight, hope it goes well

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Did you know that you can get at least 100 IU extra out of every puregon cartridge- ARGC even put in the pt notes that you can get 120 IU out of evry cartridge. You can get those ice things in M+S , but it is just the little box really you need to carry and the clinics don't even refridgerate them.

I prefer short protocol as quicker but also better for poor responders!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, I went with short protocol because quicker really, otherwise they said I'd have to start taking the pill this month to regulate my cycle and start down regging in 3 weeks or so - was too impatient to wait!

She did say I will prob get 1000 out of my 900 cartridge, which is good because on 250 a day that means I get the 4 days before I go back for first scan on Monday. She gave me another 300 cartridge but that was all - just in case my bloods had come back with high FSH and I couldn't have started....will pick up the rest of the drugs next Monday....

I shan't worry too much about the refridgerating etc for just one evening, it can't do that much harm...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Also don't know how much your clinic charge but if you look on the 'where to buy cheap drugs thread' they are huge savings from other pharmacies. Also if you get 300 IU cartridges you get more 'free' units- we used to use a  1 ml syringe and gather the dregs up from the cartridges and make a dose- but I was on 600 a day for 12 days.Also I wouldn't want more than one prick so we'd do that when it was half a dose in one cartridge and half in the new one.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Been a bit lazy with shopping around for drugs and have gone with the clinic package which I'm sure is super expensive compared to what I could get - but it's just easier than all the phoning round and sorting out prescriptions etc....

But next time (if there is a next time...) I'll be more organised and sort it out in advance because I'm sure I could make some big savings..

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Lauris..
Still waiting on my results - bloody Naval sick bays don't half mess you about!!  Just want the answer yes or no as then can move onto next step.  This is doing my head in!  
Ah well....

Take care everyone, hope all is going well for those about to EC

Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I made savings of over 3K by not using the drugs from the Bridge clinic. so may be worth it if you are at a clinic that rakes the prices up!

I had my phone consultation with Dr Sher (SIRM last night) he was brutally honest and said that my damage was done by waiting 2 weeks from m/c to ERPC and maybe there was an infection (I said that I had no symptoms of infections).  He also said that surrogacy or adoption are what I should be exploring, that I shouldn't have been on a cetrotide protocol and be on an antagonist/tagonist? he could take my eggs, do CGH but would want a surogate to implant them into. 
He said that DE's would be a waste of time 'he said why waste good embryos and put them in bedrock'.  He said by not responding to previous viagra cycles previously I won't now. I was a bit in denial listening to him!
He was very nice and said he'd email and write to me in a week the consultations are free.

My donor and I were here searching the websites, but US surrogacy are out of the equation as they are in excess of 200K my IVF consultant told me.

Consulations are free and he is an expert, so if any of you want a free second opinion do give them a call.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - all the best with your decision, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
Take care of yourself.
I must admit, although your consultant was brutally honest, I do feel that in this game, it's the best way to be.
Take care
 
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel - sorry you are still waiting for test results - must be very frustrating. Hope they get back to you soon. I've never been a very patient person but goodness am I having to learn going through this fertility tx!

JJ -    I do agree with Rachel though - better that they are brutally honest so you know where you stand now, rather than facing even worse disappointment later....
You take care and don't give you - you will be a mummy, one way or another, I'm sure....

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, although I'm sorry he had not so good news to give you, at least you know where you stand now. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm a bit in denial and going to do a monitored cycle anyway, as the future of trying to find a surrogate mother is just such a huge and difficult mountain to climb it would also involved ICSI or donor eggs.
L x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, some surrogates will agree to use their own eggs with your (!) sperm.

Do you know somebody, maybe a sister or friend, who might agree to do it for you?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, hope everyone is ok.

JJ, I was so sorry to hear about your consultation.   It's good that they will follow up in writing as it must be so hard to take it all in.  I agree with the others that we do  all need the straight talking even if it hurts. Surrogacy with your own eggs sounds like a possibility.  Could you freeze embryos now in readiness?  That would buy you time in finding someone and could really mean you are getting nearer your dream.  I hope you are treating yourself well this weekend.  It is such a difficult time going back to work just now too. 

Laura, I hope you're doing ok with your stimms?  Wishing you so much  .  

I wish I could cycle with you but I've still got no AF.  I think now I am going to miss my AF entirely this month, which makes trying to work out when I might get a chance to test FSH and do IVF impossible.  I'm away for a week for work at the start of June so unless it comes soon, the next couple of months are out anyway.  No more contact from my ex at least thank goodness.

How are you doing Suzie?  I love the sound of your marathon sleeping sessions.  What a perfect excuse to treat yourself well and cosy up in your jammies.

Rachel, have you still not had your results?  That's awful! I do hope you manage to get them soon.

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suzaie - I have no sisters, cousins, neice etc as I am an only child from my parents and my Dad was an only child!, the sisters my mum has one sister alive but she is in Aus and has sons and I have never met them. 
Most of my friends are in the same boat as me wanting their own children somehow (adoption/boyfriends/IVFX3 of them)- single, no proven fertility, or Irish catholic girls still looking for mr Right and the whole package!Others have fibroids/PCOS...... also the problem with a surrogate (if I found her!!!) and using her eggs is that we need ICSI- as we have lower sperm counts, so hoping someone will go through IVF as well as surrogacy seems very slim!

L x


----------



## Felix42

JJ. Do any clinics abroad offer surrogacy? Given that donated eggs are more widely available overseas,I'm just thinking that surrogacy options (where you don't have an altruistic friend available) might be more likely there too. 

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The USA is probably out of my price range to be honest as my IVF consultant here quoted 2 families paying 250 dollars and 50 was US legal fees alone.  There are big problems with doing it abroad as their  laws apply and then the UK law - but thinking!! Over here from what I have read is that you probably pay 15,000 poundsish in costs to the SM- you cannot pay them but can cover their reasonable costs- and then have a contingency of about 10K for legal etc.

Some of the Eatern European/India countries there have been problems with the law and the recent stories of the IP being stop for trafficking children when they were trying to leave.
It is a minefield to be honest. Hopefully I won't have to go done that avenue.
L x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - good that there has been no further contact from the ex..hope AF arrives soon to allow you to move on.

Laura - hope the acupuncture has the desired effect at your next session.  I can understand why you feel the way you do about IVF as it feels there are so many milestones but it's not that different to IUI really....easy to say that now as I felt just like you when I was in the midst of it!! Just try to take one step at a time - best of luck.  

JJ - Sorry your news wasn't better from your consultation. Am thinking of you whilst you consider your next steps. 

Roo - when are you heading out to Brno?

A quick update from me.... I had my IVF follow up consultation last week at LWC............Basically what I had thought....whilst my response to stimms, egg production, embryo fertilisation were all good, the lack of implantation is ultimately down to the age of my eggs.  If I were to have another go with my own eggs she only gave me a 5% chance of success (same as last time before I started) - I was quite surprised as I had thought she would give me better odds given my responses/eggs/embryos?? We discussed ED & I put my name down on their waiting list although it is around a year.  

However, one interesting thing was that she told me they were in discussions with a clinic in Greece to link up on DE programme as no wait list there.  They would do drugs, scans & prep here in the UK & you would fly out to Greece for ET.  They hope to be up & running June/July this year but don't yet have details of costings - this should be agreed within the next few weeks so I'll keep you posted.....sounds quite interesting.

Not quite sure where my head's at - am thinking maybe one more go with my own eggs....maybe at Reprofit but have also looked at the clinics in Greece which look quite impressive.  Part of me thinks this feels like a waste of money but I would really rather get pg with my own eggs if at all possible & my responses were quite good... Just collating what the actual cost difference is UK to abroad.  If I did another cycle in UK she said she may put me on long protocol - I'm not sure I fully understood but think that egg quality may be better given I responded well to short protocol...does this make sense?
If I then have to go double donor route then it could be Spain, Reprofit or Greece...

Anyway, still lots to think about!

Good luck all.

Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie - Mickle who used to post on here went to Greece on her own back and did IVF- don't think she did DE though- often it is considerably cheaper (like Reprofit) if you arrange than go via a UK clinic, apparently there are many places here to do the odd scan pre ET in Harley St- ask as the acpunucture clinic as Daniel gives me most of my info.

Mr Trew has also warned me not to go to Greece from DE as he said that the donor screening is being questioned and they are bringing women from Russia to donate, and any place that has immediate donors is a concern. 
Why don't have a free consultation with Dr Sher as he would tell you about the egg quality vs DE's. I found it useful and he said he wouldn't recommend a cetrotide protocol for me like ARGC have done twice, at least then you can ask your IVF consultants.  I know what you mean wanting one last go with your own eggs, that was supposed to be my last go, but if I can fix my lining then I might jsut have one more go!.  I have stats lower than yours from 0-5% if I can get a good lining, but how I look at it is there are 5 women holding their babies at the end of the day and one could maybe me!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sounds like a lot of us have many decisions to make - our heads must hurt and must be spinning!
Had day 4 results today - FSH has jumped up to 23.1 which isn't good.  Am being realistic and looks like will go to REpro - but will fax these results to my consultant and hopefully he'll give me the best outcome this week - need some clarity and a way ahead to be honest.  This feels like it has been dragging on.

Take care everyone and be strong.

Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel, Dottie, JJ - all the best with the difficult decisions facing you all now. Hope you'll all find the right answers soon....

Felix - excellent news that the ex seems to have finally got the message. Not such good news re your disappearing AF - probably all the stress though. Hope it shows up soon and you can get your FSH tested and get going - I need some company here!

Had a scan today (after 4 days of stimms) - nurse seemed to think it was all going fine - somewhere between 12-14 follicles apparently. Have had nagging headache since I started on the drugs - nurse says I'm not drinking enough so am now on 1 litre Powerade/Lucozade Sport as well as 2 litres of water. Needless to say I am spending a large proportion of time on the loo (which is proving rather embarrassing at work   ) Also v tired, but not sure if this is the drugs or the early mornings needed to get to LWC for scans and back to work by 11am!

Finding the injections increasingly harder rather than easier - did anyone else find that? You'd think it would get easier right? Started the orgalutron today so that's 2 injections now instead of just the one, and for some reason it's getting harder and harder every evening....odd....

Oh well, another scan Weds and I have my acupuncture to look forward to then as well. Also have scans booked for Fri and Bank Hol Monday (which put paid to my long weekend in Derbyshire  ) by which time I must be getting close to EC I imagine...

It's certainly a rollercoaster ride this IVF...
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lauris= ARGC recommend 1 litre of milk and 3 litres of water to ensure that you get the protein for egg quality.  Sounds like you have lots of follies so drink plenty as you don't want OHSS!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I hate milk JJ - but I am trying to max out on the protein in other ways. Had cheese/tuna sandwich for lunch, fish for tea. I wonder if I should start having eggs for breakfast too

Am terrified of getting OHSS so am drinking drinking drinking water....so much so that last night I had to get up and go to the loo 3 times - was exhausted this morning after all the disturbed sleep!

Still, it's only for a couple of weeks - I'm sure I can make it through  
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, sorry to hear about your headaches & needle problems. I must admit I started finding the needles harder as time went on for the IUI. I think it was almost because I was so relieved that it wasn't too bad at first that I then completely underestimated it later on. If you know what I mean?! Hope it gets better. My IVF cd says to think of it as a lovely baby making substance being welcomed into your body (or something like that)!

No sign of my AF still and tonight its been hard. I thought of your weekends, Katie and Laura.  I'm on a development course and everyone else was talking about their children and babies tonight. I'm the only single, childless woman here surrounded by partnered, family women talking about their pregnancies and little ones. Not to mention a blossoming pregnant woman who sat opposite me at dinner. I do wish them all well but I know this subject will come up again tomorrow night. There's more women turning up tomorrow and I do hope that I'm not going to be the only childless single out of 16!

Oh well, our times will come 

Dottie, hope you're feeling ok after your consult.  Its really such a lot to take in isn't it? I like the sound of Lou's vitamin cocktail. Please do see if you can post the details Lou. 

JJ, hope you're ok. Were you at work again today and is it getting any easier. 

Love to all, off to my hotel bed now. 

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix   
We all understand exactly how you feel. It's a horrid feeling to be the odd one out in a group - and it happens so often. Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only single childless person in the world, and then I remember that I have all you lovely lovely girlies to talk to and that keeps me going....
Hope you find someone tomorrow who you can talk to about something other than babies! Alternatively, just keep telling them about all the fabulous things you do with your spare time, how you can lie in until lunchtime, read the papers in peace, go on spontaneous spa breaks, do what you want when you want etc etc. Now of course you'd give that up in a shot for a baby (well I would anyway) but they don't need to know that do they?!

Hmm, not sure I will be able to convince myself that the injections are lovely baby making substance (esp not the orgalutron which hurts...) but I'll give it a try. Keep reminding myself it's for a relatively short time, only a few more days....

Lou - I'd be interested in your vitamin cocktail too pls! Bit late for this cycle, but if it doesn't work, will def look into it for next time. I'm taking multi vits/minerals/folic acid, vit C, CoQ10 and fish oils at the moment so I'm probably rattling with enough pills - but if there's anything critical I've missed it would be good to know!

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Laura. I think I will try and invent some wild mad single carefree life for tomorrow 

Thank goodness we've got the lovely support of each other here. It would be all too tempting to wallow at times otherwise. 

Big  for the orgalutron. It does sound horrible! Not long now though as you say. Good luck for your next scan. It sounds like things are going very well. 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lou - looks like I'm doing Ok with the vitamins although not sure I started soon enough....will pop to Holland and Barratt tomorrow and get the missing ones just in case....

Have bought semi skimmed and am forcing it down now - is quite yukky but if it does my little eggies some good then I'll put up with it  

Felix - how did you get on today? Hope you managed to invent a suitably wild and exciting single life to dazzle the dull marrieds with   

I've still got a headache despite all the Powerade and water...will try to drink more but there is only so much liquid you can fit in...will ask the nurse's advice tomorrow

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Thabks for the vits cocktail info Lou and also for the AF dance!! That was lovely. 

Good luck with all the protein intake Laura. I love milk I must admit so can happily swig hot milk with Green and Black hot choc. Gorgeous. 

More women arrived today and some - about 4 more are childless buuuut we had a session of everyone move to this end of the room if you're that and that end if you're this and when it came to who has a partner, there I was all on my own on one side of the room!  A bit unfair really but the trainer did say something about well it may be deliberate on (my name)'s part and I said yes and that 3 weeks earlier I'd have been on the other side of the room too!  Bit unfair though really. 

Hope your follies are doing well Laura and the scan goes well (tomorrow?). 

Suzie, how are you doing hun? Ok I hope. Any other symptoms other than the marathon sleeping sessions?

Lou, have you heard how Kimberley is doing? Do send my love. 

Roo, it can't be long til Brno. When do you have to start the drugs or have you started already?

Wishing everyone a lovely evening and lots of . 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

They are the same vits that I took.  Also took milk thistle while I was trying using my own eggs as it is good for the liver - helps with improving egg quality or something.  It's been a while, so can't remember exactly in what way .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

anyone watching sky 3? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139145.0


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I take Zita West's capsules she also recommended Solgar anti oxidant.
L x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - everything sounds like it's going well!  I think the tiredness comes both from the drugs & the fact your body is working so hard producing follies! I know what you mean about the injections seemingly harder - I found it increasingly difficult to pierce the skin but as you say....not for long now.  Do keep us posted when EC likely to be...

Lou - thank you so much for the vitamin list.  I think I've decided to have on more go with my own eggs...just waiting for Stepan to come back from holidays later this week to see if I can tx next month...

Felix - how frustrating that AF not arrived...hope the dance works! 

Take care all

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Dottie,

Yes, seems to be going OK. Will ask tomorrow if they can give me any estimate on EC - am finding it a bit tricky with work - have tried to keep diary clear but failed so will end up having to call in sick I think...not ideal but can't be helped...

Is getting more and more painful with the injections - would love if EC were sooner rather than later so I didn't have to do any more of them....but today was only day 6 of stimming so I'd say I've got a way to go yet  

Good that you have made the decision to have another go - are you going with Stepan/Reprofit because it's so much cheaper? Or did LWC say not worth another go with them? Just curious....

Right, off to nurse my poor stinging tummy in bed - up early for a scan again tomorrow. But at least I also have acupuncture which is my new favourite thing!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura You are doing so well and on your own, remember to warm your tummy with a hot water bottle/wheat bag and get the blood flowing but not after ET as the embryos like it cool- no baths after ET as there is a risk of infection and a transvaginal puncture. I usually stim for 11-12 days but everyone is different!  Hope that the scan goes well tomorrow and you are getting plenty rest hun.

Dottie  really hope that Stephan has good news for you

Felix Really hope AF arrives soon- it is always the way- I had acupuncture and the next day there she was!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lou, I've plenty of spare flesh in my tummy too   It only hurts for about half an hour after the injection, is OK after that. But I bought some arnica today anyway....

Headaches seem to have more or less gone now, thanks to so much water/sports drinks - mind you, I am now on the loo every half and hour due to all this liquid running through me, which makes doing anything/going anywhere quite tricky!

At scan today they seemed pleased - follicles are growing and lining is 9.6mm or thereabouts....back again Friday. I seem to be having more scans than you Dottie? I've been in on  day 2, 6, 8 and Fri will be day 10 of cycle. Then back next Monday as well....bit worried about EC date now - really need to be in work on 6-7th May so need follies to grow slowly for EC on 8th, or super fast for EC on Bank Holiday Monday (think that's a bit unlikely but I guess you never know - would be day 13 of cycle so probably a bit early...)

If worst comes to worst, I'll call in sick to work on the 6-7th but I have major workshops (which I am running) on those days and it would look v. bad on my part....but then again, what's more important, work or a baby?

Have been much more low key with telling people this cycle - only my mum and sisters know I'm actually doing IVF not another IUI - just felt easier that way. But also makes it hard to explain why I'm so tired and emotionally up and down at the moment....I just hope one day I'll be able to look back and think that it was all worth it...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura what drugs are you injecting to hurt for half an hour later hun- the only thing that I felt sting after is clexane and the trigger! I never really bruised (other than clexane here and there).

I always stimmed for 11-12 days but am a slow responder and then trigger and 36 hours later you are having EC.  Your lining is great, your cycle seems to be going well. what size are the leading follies?

Could you tell someone at work who would have to step in that and cover for you, that you may need a minor op (or something) but you won't know until Sun/Mon and prepare them?
Do LWC do weekend adn BH EC's not all clinics offer a 365 day service.

Take care
|L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura, know what you mean about clexane - I was on that when I had my multiple PE, plus if ever fall pregnant will have to inject twice daily throughout pregnancy and for 6 weeks after!  Lucky me.....Take care of yourself and hope EC happens soon for you.

Still no news on the results although consultant does have them now - too be honest am pee'd off just slightly as this is really doing my head in.  If IVF's a non starter then let me know... I can move on. As it is this is really breaking my mum's heart, she's so upset, bless her.  

JJ how's you?  all this thinking doesn't half hurt the brain!

Take care everyone - will let you all know once I've got the definitive answer in.

Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - think the reason my tummy stings/hurts for half an hour after the injections is because I'm not particularly good at doing them - I have to grit my teeth and stab!! No wonder my poor tummy hurts....

Re the work thing, I've done all the prep work for the sessions, and there's an external agency coming in to support, so it won't be a total disaster if I can't be there. Rather than give any indication that something is up in advance, if the worst happens and I have to have EC next Tues/Weds, then I will call in sick - after all, people do get sick and it's better that way I think...
And yes, LWC do bank hols and weekends - every day except Xmas day apparently!

Rachel -   can't believe you are being kept waiting so long about something so important to you. Can you politely hassle your consultant at all? Or would that just make it worse? Am thinking of you....

Right, hot water bottle on tummy, milk in glass, ready for the Apprentice!
Have a good evening everyone

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura count the days you are over half way there- sorry it is painful- I also have a lot of meat to inject into!! but DP's did all mine for me he would put the needle in fairly quickly  and the  press slower and then count to ten and withdraw- if you look on you tube there are loads of video clips of other people doing their jabs also gonal F and puregon have company videos if technique. I made my donor's partner rewatch them just before he stabbed me just in case he'd forgotten.

I have just come back from counselling session it was ok I can't understand why all my m/c feelings have been unearthed again - this time she said have a vertically fragmented family that is contributing to my desire to have my own family! she kept referring to my donor's partner as a similar but different name which threw me at first, and she doesn't think I breath enough, and am not in touch with my feelings. and thinks.'

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi JJ1  

100% agree with what Lou has said hun. It is totally understandable that your m/c has resurfaced. 
You're doing so well. Its been a long bumpy road.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

JJ1, just wanted to send you 

Thinking of you. 

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ have been thinking about you over these past few weeks.  It must be very hard for you to have to go through all your deep and buried emotions regarding the m/c, but perhaps this is what is needed in order for you to move onto your next journey.   Take care of yourself and be strong.  you are such a strong person to have come this far.  not sure what the vertical family means, small family??  But it's still a family!

Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ -   to you. This is such a difficult time for you and it's not surprising that the latest consultations have brought back memories of the miscarriage. But you are such a strong person and you have such good support from your boys - you'll find a way through I'm sure. 
I agree with Lou on the vertically fragmented family comment (whatever that actually means) - not all that helpful to look for reasons back in the past. You are who you are now, and it's the present and future that matter, not the past...so hold on to that and stay strong....

As for me - not having a good day today unfortunately. No idea whether it's related to tx at all or not, but have felt off colour and sick all day. Was overcome with such nausea this morning that I had to throw my breakfast away uneaten. Sickness not so bad since (and I haven't actually been sick) but generally feel tired and weak....came home from work early and am sat on sofa with hot water bottle and Lucozade....hopefully that will do the trick. Is probably just a bug but the trouble with this whole IVF thing is you get obsessive about whether it's the drugs causing nasty side effects or not. Back at the clinic tomorrow for yet another scan, so will mention it to the nurse in case she thinks I have anything to really worry about...

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ    

Laura


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just catching up with everything on this thread.

Laura - so sorry to hear you feel unwell - it does sound like some kind of bug. I know what you mean though about worrying with regards to the medication/drugs. You are having quite a higher dosage this time so I wouldn't be surprised if you feel a bit grotty. I hope tommorrow you are able to find out about the date for the EC. In the meantime, take good care of yourself  .

JJ1 - I was sorry to read that your counselling appointment brought back some painful memories for you. I am amazed at how you seem to be coping - you are such a strong person. I have not idea what a vertically fragmented family is - some of these counsellors have some strange ideas! I hope you are OK and the boys and looking after you. Enjoy your weekend in Dublin too  

Felix - has AF come yet? Hope so! I expect you are itching to get on with your blood tests etc. Are you still having accupuncture? I am considering having it myself especially if I move onto IVF. I used to have it for my sciatica in my back and I loved it!  

Rachella - any news on whether you can proceed to IVF? I really hope you find out soon. These medical professionals don't realise how painful it is to be waiting around so much  

Roo - hope your plans are going well for your visit out to reprofit. Have you booked your flights and hotel yet? 

Dottie - glad to hear that you are going to have one more go at the IVF - you responded well last time so I hope that it is your turn soon! Are you heading to reprofit or having another go at the LWC?

Aweeze - thanks ever so much for the list of vitamins - even though I'm not having IVF, I have bought the recommended ones as if I have to go for IVF this summer I want to be well prepared in advance!! I started taking them yesterday!   I hope that your laringytis is clearing up.

Hope I havent missed any of you IVF girls out - good luck to everyone - you are all so brave   

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Still no news - am so so fed up.  Consultant has seen results and the sister rang today to say he'd be in touch either my phone or post!!!  I explained to her that I've put everything on hold and to be honest need to know now whether can proceed or not.  Seems to fall on deaf ears to be honest!  She said that if I hadn't heard in 2 weeks to contact them again!!! Err..... If I haven't heard in 2 weeks I think I'll go mad - in fact am there already!

How you feeling Laura?  Take care of yourself, your body's not used to being pumped with hormones. 

Roo - have you gone yet?  Seriously am looking at Repro now, at least Stephan gets back to you that day!  He's been really helpful.

Have also taken Aweeze's advice and stocked up on the extra vits, never know - start my reflexology in a couple weeks too.

JJ - still thinking of you  

Suzie - how are you keeping??  

Dottie take care and good luck with your IVF.  
And Felix take care too.

Rachel x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls,

JJ1 big big  to you, hope you are doing ok

Rachella - So sorry that your cons is still dragging his feet , hope you have some new soon.

Laura - sorry your injections are painful - not long to go now though.   sorry you've been feeling  grotty,

dottie - glad that you are able to have another go with your own eggs.

Felix - Has AF arrived yet

I'm still here, will be probably going the end of this month, waiting for AF then start meds  and have FET day 18. Been looking at flights and hotels but not planning on booking until I have a definite date.


Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls

Laura- Hope that you are feeling better soon, the drugs can cause side effects, plus you need to rest, I was in bed by 9 pm most nights as I was shattered but also rest is good (hence no exercise some say).  Hope that the scans goes well and EC goes well.

Katie best of luck with the IUI- and the 2ww again!  

Rachel- It  dose seem very bad service, would you not consider making an appt elsewhere in the meantime? I really don't think they think the effect this has on our lives and harder as we have no DP/DH's!!!

I had acupuncture today and discussed my consultations with Daniel, he also agreed with what I had decided ie: another montiored cycle and consider DE's in Spain if ok.  So we have a plan I have to ring him on day one and he'll sort me out with the herbs (yuk had them before) and acu appts as well.  I felt bad as I had a redo spray tan on the way there!! so he asked me if I'd been away to Barbados - I had to apologise and say that I wasn't dirty really although I looked it!! I only realised I'd smell strange and look dirty,feel tacky on the tube on the way there! Oh well as long as I look nice and brown tomorrow

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ

All the best for your journey, I think I too would explore every avenue beofre going for the next big stage.  I have everything crossed for you and wish you all the luck in the world.

Yeah, not too impressed with my clinic, will be phoning them again today as really need to know this side of the weekend.  This really is unacceptable.  Hopefully he'll ring me before I get my PMT head on!!!   

Take care everyone and Laura, all the very best for you  

Has one else tried reflexology during tc?  Or do most stick with acupunture - have booked in for the reflexology, but am also thinking of acupunture too.  
Have even ordered Zita West's expensive vits too.  I'll try anything, which reminds me I must cast my spell this weekend.  

Take care   everyone
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to Zita West for a consultation when I set out of the TTC journey and the first appt is a waste of time really telling you everything you know from reading the book but they give you a planner for alt therpaies and they recommended acu I said I was needle phobic and then they said if you can't tolerate acu then have reflexology as second choice or alongside acu. I have never gone done the reflexology route as I found a fab acu who is a fertility expert.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Girls, apologies in advance for the me me me post...Just been in for scan and egg collection is Tuesday. Now that its a reality I am feeling very stressed about it all - not just the EC itself which is bad enough but also arranging someone to come with me, getting there at all (have to be at LWC at 8.15am - and when I asked if it could be later she said they couldn't have the doctors waiting around - right so I pay a bloody fortune for this and I have to be up at 5am so as not to keep the doctors waiting!), what to do about all the meetings I have already at work next week etc etc. Am trying to stay calm because stress not good for me I know but its very difficult. Thank goodness for the long weekend so I can get some rest before next week - and get some work out of the way so I can clear a few days. Deep breaths...it will all be ok....sorry, just had to get that all off my chest...Laura x


----------



## some1

Laura, poor you,how stressful!     Have you come up with a plan of action yet?  How about maybe staying at a nearby hotel on Monday night?  I know it is more expense, but it could be worth it just to make life a bit easier.  As far as work is concerned, you are not going to be fit to go in, you are having to have a minor op at short notice - don't feel guilty, there's nothing you can do about it.

Hope you manage to have a peaceful and relaxing bank holiday weekend in preparation for the next stage of the rollercoaster.  I've got everything crossed for you    

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Laura - I'm just leaving for the meet but wanted to reply.

Hun - this IS a big deal and its perfectly normal to feel massively stressed and having a big wobble so big big   . But its a means to an end - just a part of the process and hopefully one you won't do again until its sibling time   .

You're done AMAZINGLY well so far so take a deep deep breath and count to ten...................

I was going to suggest exactly the same as Some1 (great minds  ). Treat yourself to a hotel the night before - at least get rid of that stress. 

You're going to be JUST FINE!! If I lived nearer I'd come with you.

You are obviously a hugely dedicated worker and I doubt very much you ever have any sick time. Treat yourself Laura - have some time out. I really really would hun if you possibly can. Hang on in there.........

Love

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat

Laura - I know I texted you earlier but just wanted to say I totally agree with Emma and Some1 - why not stay the night before at a local hotel. My sister did that when she had her EC at the ARGC in London - she said it made things a lot less stressful for her. Have you got someone who can go with you? If not, then please let me know as I am happy to pull a sicky at school and come with you  . Don't go on your own - although I'm sure you won't. 

Please let us know if you need any support, 

Take care 
Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for your messages and texts - really appreciate it, and am feeling much calmer now....
Had to go into work after the scan, but came home early to sit on sofa with hot water bottle and my milk and think I'm getting a grip now.

Called my mum and she's OK to come with me on Tuesday. She's getting on a bit (although she'd kill me for saying that  ) and has quite bad arthritis, so I was worried about dragging her up to London. But she's happy to come as long as we get cabs from Waterloo to Harley St (which I wasn't going to argue about - I hate the tube anyway!) and she said she'll sit in the waiting room and do the crossword whilst I'm having the EC done. Bless her! So that's sorted. I'll stay at hers on Tues night so I have someone to look after me then too. 

Also had a long chat with the one colleague at work who knows what I'm doing and he advised me to call in sick Tues am (rather than saying now that I had personal business and needed to take time off next week) - so that's what I will do. I feel bad about it, but what can I do? Weds is the problem, I have a big and important workshop - which I am running and which people are flying in from Vancouver and Finland to attend. At the clinic they said I could go to work on Weds if I felt up to it, but that I can't drive for 24 hours after the EC. My mum says she'll drive me to work if I want. So I'm going to play it by ear - if I feel up to it, I'll go. And if not, I guess my poor boss will just have to deal with it. 

The nurse said if I only get 2 that fertilise then they will put them back Weds, which I was a bit surprised about - I thought if EC was Tues, ET would be Thurs or Fri. Didn't ask why they would put them back the next day because I was feeling a bit overwhelmed at that point. Does anyone know? Of course if that happens then I def won't be able to go to work on Weds 

I know baby is more important than work and you're probably all wondering why I'm letting myself get so stressed about the work thing, but it's just come at a really bad time - any other day except Weds would have been alright - but when there's 30 people flying in from all over the place and I'm supposed to be running the day, it's going to look pretty bad when I call in sick....
I did ask if we could delay to Thurs for EC, but they weren't happy about that and of course I can't compromise the tx, so will just have to hope that a) I feel OK on Weds to go to work and b) I get more than 2 eggs fertilised so I don't have ET on Weds...

Sorry, another long me post...hope you're all still awake out there!

Hope everyone else is doing OK. I feel like this IVF has made me very selfish - I don't seem to be able to think about anything or anyone else. Quite looking forward to getting back to normality - if you can call the 2WW normality that is   

On a positive note, looks like I'll now be fine for the Stratford meet - hurrah!

Happy long weekend everyone,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura thinging of you hun it is so natural to feel stressed about EC. So good your Mum is coming with you.  I totally agree with Lou- I personally wouln't go to work the day after EC and see how I felt- I have always recovered ok not much bleeding, no reaction to anaesthetics or pain.  But I have never  worked from EC to the end of the 2ww's.  

Like Lou said if you only have 2 follies they would put them back in asap- chances are with your crop they will have more  but it is just so that they watch them and put the best back in as the days go by.  

Re; Work you are obviously so professional but in the long run the baby is the most important thing and deserves your full attention and chance to grow and develop- after all I look at it as we are being given back growing and dividing embryos with the ability to be a baby and the rest is up to us and our bodies.

You could always say that you have had a minor op (gyane) - true and once you mention gynae they never pry any  further!!
Best of luck hun

Hope you all have a lovely weekend - Lou hope that you enjoyed the meet
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls....

Am going to call in sick on Tues and play it by ear after that. 

I'm actually not worried about missing the workshop because I'm such a professional, but because the workshop is the culmination of big strategic project the results of which will have major impact on whether I get promoted or not in June. And whilst baby is undoubtedly more important than promotion, the pay rise which goes with the promotion will mean more chances at tx, longer maternity leave, and better quality of life as single mother. So am quite keen to get it if I can. But of course I'm not going to risk my health or my chances of this IVF being successful, so if I don't feel up to it on Weds morning, I won't go in.....

Not sure if I'm imagining it (must stop reading about it on the internet so much!) but think I might have mild OHSS. I feel a bit breathless, have headaches and am very bloated. And I have felt sick every morning for the last 3 days (ironic that it's in the mornings - def not morning sickness!!) Just trying to keep drinking drinking drinking and hoping that it stays mild....really don't want the tx to be affected....

Off to Tescos to stock up on sports drinks (the nurse said to drink those as well as water as it can help) - what an exciting way to spend Bank Holiday...still at least the sun is shining here

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, hope the drinking lots holds off OHSS for you.  for feeling better soon. 
F xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Keep the liquids up....fingers crossed it's not OHSS.

Glad to hear your Mum can accompany you.  I agree with the other girls - not sure you'll be up to a full on day on wednesday (I know I wouldn't have been able to).  I know you're dedicated & want the promotion but we're all allowed to be sick once in a while..Time to think about you & take some time out.
Will be thinking of you..

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix and Dottie

Managed to get to Tescos and for quick cuppa with my sister this morning but have spent the last 3 hours in bed asleep....just feel completely exhausted. Not sure if this is related at all to tx or whether I am coming down with something....let's hope not as I assume being ill and egg collection do not go well together. 

Off to lie on the sofa and see if there is anything on TV...

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Sorry you are not feeling too great at the moment laura, keep up the fluids and good luck for wednesday. Take as much time off as you need - work will still be there when you feel up to it.  I don't do sickness from work too easily but sometimes we have to put ourselves first.

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Hope you are feeling better today Laura? If you're a snooker fan then you'd be in luck for the tv but otherwise day tv even at the weekend can be a rubbish can't it?

AF finally arrived today so I'll be off for a scan and blood tests asap on Tuesday.  Fingers crossed the acu has helped.  It certainly helped to end my mammoth cycle - was day 43 yesterday! The herbs that Daniel gave me seemed to help too. Phew.  Now I'm feeling all nervous about the FSH levels and possible IVF!  I spent most of this morning working out where all the money was coming from given I'd stashed it away in various places having decided that I probably wouldn't get a chance to do IVF this month.

Now I'm taking it very easy and getting in practice for a nurturing month ahead!

Great news that we've now got two BFPs on the board and both courtesy of Brno.  Here's to lots more.  Fingers crossed for our 2ww-ers and for you too Laura.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps Roo, hope your AF turns up soon too.  So excited for you about the Donor Embryos! 

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Felix, hope she doesn't show up too soon though as have got it all planned in my head when I want to head over to Brno and got time off work. Next weekend will be perfect  Getting my hopes well and truley up with the successess at reprofit at the mo.

Hope your scan and bloods are all ok and you can finally get started on IVF.

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Felix42 said:


> Great news that we've now got two BFPs on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the 2nd?
Click to expand...


----------



## Felix42

Hollysox!! 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix/Roo - feeling MUCH better today. Not sure what happened Fri/yesterday but I was feeling really ill. Today I just feel a bit uncomfortable, but generally fine and more or less 'normal' - no headaches, although I did feel very sick when I ate breakfast (but fine after lunch - weird!) So perhaps Fri/yesterday wasn't even related to the tx, and I'd got some sort of bug thing....

Felix - hurrah re AF arriving at last. Have my fingers crossed for you for your scan/bloods on Tues - really hope you can go ahead this month. Let's hope the acu and everything has brought the FSH down. Keep us all posted!

Roo - does look like we're on a roll with those DE BFPs from Re-profit - really hope you're next  

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Also hoping to be the 3rd from the North East as Hollysox doesn't live too far from me either


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, maybe I need to consider a move?! Perhaps there is something in the water up there


----------



## suzie.b

Roo

Keeping my fingers crossed that you're the next single girl from Reprofit to get your BFP.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Laura - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tommorrow - sure the EC will go well and you won't remember a thing about it! Here's hoping that you get lots of lovely eggs - make sure you keep us updated as and when you can,

Lots of love and luck          

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Laura, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Lots of luck for EC. You take care of yourself & let your mum spoil you. 



F xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Here's wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes smoothly.  DON'T worry about work - things do carry on without us!  Put your feet up & relax when you get back & let us know when ET likely as soon as you know.
Thinking of you.

Dottie
xxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hollysox and Suzie I wanted to say a BIG congratulations to you both!!!

Laura like I said in my PM I've got EVERYTHING crossed for you and will be thinking about you tomorrow. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Roo67

All the very best for you tomorrow Laura, will be thinking of you


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

Here's hoping you are maturing some beautiful full juicy follies tonight!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck today Laura, take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Girls - thanks so much for your well wishes and continued support. Just in recovery now - feel a tad vague but otherwise all ok. 21 eggs - so fingers crossed some good ones from all those. Will keep you posted when I'm back home Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Well done Laura. You must have been there when I was getting my bloods done next door. I did say a little good luck to you as I left!

F xx


----------



## Felix42

Just got my FSH result and it's 6.2!!! Yeah for acupuncture. There's a possible fly in the ointment though in that my oestridol result indocated that there might be a cyst so if my scan tomorrow shows there is one I won't be able to go ahead this month. Fingers crossed though its all systems go tomorrow. 

Laura, hope you're doing ok post EC and you get some more good news re the fertilisation rates soon. 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Laura - great news on 21 eggs - lets hope thye do there thing overnight and lots of embies to choose from

Felix- Glad your FSH is down, what is your oestodiaol result. i remeber my FSH coming down but oest result was really high and my cons said it meant that there was a functioning cyst, so I had the pill for a month and it dissapeared. Hope this is not the case for you and the acupuncture has worked its magic and you are good to go this month.

Love to everyone else


roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - 21 eggs    - well done - you must have really been doing something right to get all those.  How are you feeling now?  Well enough to go to work tomorrow or are you staying home?

Felix, well done on the FSH.  Hope the cyst is a non-starter.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Laura - fantastic news from the EC! Well done - make sure you take it easy now, don't go in tommorrow unless you feel much better!!

Felix - really pleased to hear about your FSH level - the accupuncture has obviously done you some good! Fingers crossed you are good to go for your IVF cycle this month        

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - brilliant news re the FSH, keeping my fingers crossed there is no cyst and you can go ahead tomorrow
Good luck!

Laura
x

PS thanks all for your well wishes/texts etc. Am feeling fine - a bit fragile, but no pain as yet and just relaxing at my mums and watching TV....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow I have been away for a few days and so much good news 

Hollysox- congratulations on your   you must be over the moon wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy

Laura- 21 eggs fantastic news- hope that you are not too sore, like Lou said drink, drink drink water. Let your Mum take care of you, and now the wait for the phone call and fertilisation rate!! Do LWC go to blasts?

Felix you must be overjoyed about your FSH!! It does fluctuate but you must be delighted.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix am so so happy for you!  you must be over the moon with an FSH like that!

Laura! get you eh!! 21!!!  You take care and remember to rest up and be pampered.

Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## dottiep

laura - here's praying for loads of embies tomorrow.....rest up & drink, drink, drink...

Felix - great news re yr FSH - hope the cyst is non-existent!

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Laura   . Did you have a GA?

Thats brilliant Felix   . I'm going to get mine checked again next cd1. I'll def be trying the acupuncture with results like that 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, well I'm consoling myself with retail therapy at the min. I do have a cyst so I've got to take the pill to get rid of it and because of a week's long course I've got at the start of June then its likely I'm going to have to wait til July. Time feels to be slipping away and its so frustrating. Oh well, I'll get there one way or another as we all will. 

How are things going with you Laura?  thinking of you!!
Love and hugs to all,
F xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Felix - so sorry about the cyst, but that was exactly what happened to me last year, but having BCP for a month soon sorted that out. It is so frustrating this waiting isn't it, enjoy the shopping big   to you.

Laura - any news?

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All go one here!
Laura how you?
Felix sorry to hear about cyst - but you are one step closer.  
Consultant rang today - yippee!!! Well sort of, he has said that if I went for IVF now I would probably not respond so has suggest I take DHEA for 4 months and try for IVF after that.  I did explain that I was going down the donor egg route, but he did say he'd like to give this a try first.  So have ordered my DHEA and now it's time to prep for September /. October time!  Here's hoping that it all works.  I believe DHEA is something they have used for poor responders in America, with some success, here's hoping it works for me.  I plan on doing the acupuncture etc and hopefully things will improve.  
Has anyone else used DHEA?
Take care everyone
Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix hope that the darn cyst disappears and you can get on with the low FSH!

Rachel if you dearch DHEA you will find it has been discussed at length. I considered but decided not to take, the consultant at the Bridge suggested it, but told me to go to Zita West's clinic and the nutritionist said she could recommend or not but gave me some sheets on it with web references.

Laura- how are your embryos doing?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi girls,

Sorry for lack of news today - couldn't get online at home for some reason (BT's fault I think!)

Anyway, all good here. Was well enough to go to work today so feeling happy that I got to do the workshop. Tummy a bit tender but haven't needed to take any pain killers at all and am v. pleased by how well my body is handling all this - had imagined I would feel much worse. Did have to have trouser button undone due to bloated tummy, but wore a loose top and don't think anyone noticed  

Of the 21 eggs, 17 were OK to ICSI (sperm not good enough for IVF apparently) and 15 fertilised. I'm to go back Friday morning for ET. Guess I'll find out then how good the 15 are and whether any are good enough to freeze. Really hope so as would like a back up in the freezer in case this doesn't work.

But can't complain as it all looks good  

Em - no, didn't have GA - had a combination of strong morphine like pain killer and rohypnol (how weird is that!) - totally knocked me out....don't remember anything about EC at all until I was sitting back in the recovery chair. My mum says I was a bit spaced out on the way home, and I did sleep for about 3 hours on Tues pm, but this morning was almost back to normal...apart from the swollen tummy (but that could be all the chocolate I've been comfort eating as well  )

Felix - I am SO sorry about your cyst. Just when your FSH behaves itself, you get another obstacle in your way. Hope the pill sorts it out soon and you are ready to go again in the not too distant future....and in the meantime, happy retail therapy - did you buy anything nice?

Rachel - so pleased you got good news. As JJ says, there are various threads on DHEA on the site and I'm sure I've read some very positive stories so that's great - at least you can have a try with your own eggs and you've always got the donor route as a back up (maybe even get on waiting lists for donor eggs - they can be very long - that way you won't have to go back to the beginning of the wait list if things don't go your way with the DHEA etc)

Thanks everyone for your support over the past few days. The last few days of stimms were tough for me, and I was really nervous about EC - but you lot really helped get me through and am feeling much more positive and relaxed now

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris- well done with the 15 embryos- fantastic news- it is awful waiting for that phonecall everyday for their update!
Take care of yourself are you resting up or back at work?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi JJ,

Am back at work, but taking it quite easy - and will take Friday off after the ET, and also Monday....so hopefully the embies will have time to settle in nicely before I go back to work next Tues

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, that's great news, 15 embies.  It only takes one - well, two, if you want twins.  I'm sure you'll find that one among that batch.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Laura


----------



## some1

Wow, Laura!  Well done - 15 eggs - that's really good.  Best of luck for ET tomorrow and fingers crossed you have some to freeze too!

Felix - well done for getting your FSH down so much and so sorry to hear you have a cyst now -   that 1 month on BCP will sort it out for you  - sending you cyst bashing vibes   !

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - not sure if you've had the ET yet - not keeping up very well with the threads!!  

If you have, I hope it went well, if it's tommorrow then I wish you lots and lots of sticky vibes!!    

Take care
Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

Good luck with ET tomorrow.         

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck tomorrow and take care Laura, make sure you get plenty of rest and don't over do it!

Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Laura. Wishing you lots of   

How many embies are you having put back & did you get any frosties?

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Best of luck for tomorrow.  15 is fab!!  How many embies are you planning on putting back

Felix - sorryto hear about your cyst but if it goes away in a month I suppose that's not so bad.  I know you must be anxious to get started but it will fly by.

Rachel - worth giving it a go with your own eggs!  Hope the DHEA does the trick.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Laura - Best of luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well, put your feet up over the weekend

Roo xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura best of luck with ET
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Just off to London now for acupuncture and then ET. Will update you when I get back  

Dottie - they will put 2 back in (they don't put more for under 40s....) 

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Good luck you spring chicken you!!  

Dx


----------



## Elpida

Thinking of you Laura - hope all goes well today.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi girls, two grade one eight cell put back. Doesnt look like any of the others are good enough for freezing though which I am disappointed about as would have liked a few for back up - especially from such a large crop...but fingers crossed I wont need them! So its the two week wait for me - test day is may 23rd. Off for post transfer acupuncture now to keep the blood flowing! Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Sounds good Laura.    That's a shame about freezing but fingers crossed they're not needed anyway!
Enjoy your acupuncture. 

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Sounds good Laura - enjoy the accupuncture. shame about having no frosties - but hopefully they won't be needed

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Well done Laura - fantastic quality embryos you have there!! Make sure you rest up for a couple of days - you'll need all your energy when your twins come along in 9 months time!!     

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Laura !  All sounds really good - fingers crossed for a BFP!!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

kylecat said:


> Well done Laura - fantastic quality embryos you have there!! Make sure you rest up for a couple of days - you'll need all your energy when your twins come along in 9 months time!!
> 
> Love
> Katiexxx


Katie -   
I wish!
Actually I'd be quite pleased with twins - a whole family in one go! Although I suspect if it actually happened I'd be terrified of how I'd cope. Just one would be brilliant....

Gosh, I felt exhausted after ET this morning. The whole full bladder thing was really painful and it seemed to take ages before they would let me go to the loo...
Have just spent 2 hours asleep, think the whole experience took it out of me more than I expected. Going to have very quiet weekend and working from home Monday too so should be able to get lots of rest...

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done Laura, take care and rest up.
Sending you all the     vibes I can muster.


like I say - if I had twins it would be  -BOGOF - Buy one get one free!!!

Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura really hope that your embryos are snuggling in  for 2ww


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rest up Laura and take care, wishing you all the very best 

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## suzie.b

Well done, Laura - 2 grade one 8 cells sounds great.  Shame about not having frosties but I'm sure you won't need them.

You are now PUPO. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Hope you're feeling ok??  Sorry no frosties but as the others say....fingers crossed you won't be needing any! 
Hope the next 2 weeks don't drag by!

As for me, I've had my treatment plan from Stepan yesterday so just waiting for AF so I can book flights & hotel. I spoke to LWC yesterday to check I can just pay to have scans there & they said yes as long as I have a letter from him.  So will have day 5/6 and day 9/10 scan in London then fly to Brno for EC & ET - around 26th may I think.  I've also decided to buy my meds from LWC as it's practically the same price as Reprofit given the exchange rate at the moment.  

dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Laura

Glad everything went well yesterday, good luck for the 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - great news that you have a plan and a date for your next IVF cycle - sounds like things are working out very nicely! Are you going over to Brno on your own or taking a friend/relative with you. I expect you will also get a chance to look around the city - from what i've read it's meant to be very very nice! I will keep my fingers crossed for you dottie!     

Laura - hope you are feeling a little less tired today, but still resting up and taking things easy! I am so excited for you!

By the way, does anyone know if there is a waiting list to have IVF at the LWC. If I need to, I want to try a cycle of IVF this summer during late july/august? I know a lot of you girls have had treatment there, so I thought this was the best place to ask.

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie great news that you have a plan! and so soon! Really hope it works out. With regards to drugs I am not sure of LWC prices but there are usually cheaper places to get drugs out of clinics have a look on the thread- not sure how you go on with an overseas prescription http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Laura- Happy resting up and 

Hi to everyone have a great day
L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - thanks!

I have literally just spoken to LWC and they won't dispense drugs with an overseas prescription! I assume this will be similar everywhere!  The only way I can get meds from them would be t pay £125 for a consultation so they can check the protocol.  A bit cheeky as it's the same protocol they used!!  I may have to call Stepan & ask him to DHL...getting stressed now as will need them by tuesday....aaghhh!

katie - there is no waiting list for IVF with own eggs at LWC (mmmmm .... just wondering if they do a 'recommend a friend' scheme & I could get money of my drugs!!    )

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - how exciting that you're almost ready to go again....

Do you mind me asking why you are going with Reprofit - is it just so much cheaper? Good luck sorting out the meds, why is nothing ever simple?!

Katie, JJ, Lou, Lou-Ann, Suzie, Jovi, Rachel, Rose, Felix, Ju (and anyone else I've inadvertently missed) - thanks so much for all the well wishes over the past few days. I had a bad night last night - I think because I'd slept in the afternoon I found it hard to get to sleep and then I was tossing and turning all night - partly the emotional stress of it all I think, and partly the tummy pains/bloatedness. Although they said I don't have severe OHSS as such, and I didn't need any fluid draining or anything (like the poor lady in the next cubicle to me yesterday....) they did say I'm pretty swollen and bloated down there and I should expect to feel uncomfortable for a while....

So I'm just taking it very easy, drinking lots and lots and hoping to feel better soon....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, how exciting about Brno! I was just wondering yesterday what the plan was for your next steps. You may be there when Roo is. How about ringing Ali's Chemist in Shadwell to see if they'll take a Reprofit prescription. They're cheaper than LWC and their niumber is 02077909150. 

Good luck!

Hope you're resting up Laura!? PUPO!! How exciting. 

Love Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Oo, laura. We crossed in the post. Sorry to hear about your restless night & bloating. Hope you feel lots better soon & get a good night's sleep tonight. 

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

DottieP - There is an international pharmacy in the UK (see below) that I have seen the women on FF discuss and it is based in the UK . Ring Ali in Fazeley, Tamworth and ask him for advice, may your GP would rewrite a private prescription for you. A prescription is just a piece of headed clinic paper at the end of the day!!

International Pharmacy Organisation 85 Station Road, Edgware, Middlesex HA8 7JH, UK

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107911.msg1521065;topicseen#msg1521065
also other places I have used are USA (accepted my UK script and fed exed it here in less than 48 hours each time) some girls have used tesco and boots online pharamcies. Also for scans some women use LFC in Harley St as I believe they do an overseas package, I don't know how much they charge for a scan ARGC it is a couple of hundred pounds a time, at 92 Harley St Mr Trew only charges me 350 ish for a monitored cycle which is 5 scans+.

Did you ask at the acupuncture clinic as Daniel tells me all the info and ha has at least 10 women having treatment abroad at any one time each week.

Laura- Hope that the pain/bloatedness settles- you can take paracetamol, drink plenty and keep the protein up/milk - you did have a large crop in there!!

Good Luck.
L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - I just spoke to Reprofit but Stepan is not in.  I've mailed him to ask when they could send and how long it would take .... not sure if he's not back until monday!!!!
I will try calling Ali in Shadwell (sounds like a drug dealer!!  ) and the international chemist.... (thanks Felix too)

LWC charge £125 for each scan so I suppose it's not too bad.

Am planning to for accupuncture this week so I will ask them for their thoughts too.

Laura - sorry you had a bad night.  I never sleep that well during 2WW...too much on my mind.  Keep drinking!
I decided to go to Reprofit as it's so much cheaper....It's 1000 Euros for IVF (additional 300 for ICS and 150 for assisted hatching if needed - this is additional £1000 and £500 respectively in UK).  The drug package varies on what you have between 1300 and 1500 euros hence not much difference to UK with current rubbish exchange rate.  All in all I figured another go here would cost me around £5500 to £6000 (as they recommended ICSI and assisted hatching) versus around £2500 at Reprofit!!!  Flights are cheap with ryanair and hotel (decent) is around £50 -£70 a night so in total no more than £3000.  That way I can still afford to keep trying.....although going to think positively.

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, glad to hear that you're resting although sorry to hear you're feeling bloated and uncomfortable - all for a good reason 

Dottie, I know somebody who used the International Pharmacy and was really pleased with the cost.  Hope you get it in time.  Shame Roo is going earlier than you now, but hopefully you'll be able to meet up at least once.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

love
Suzie
xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Laura sorry you've been feeling a bit rough, keep drinking and have a restful weekend, hoping you feel better soon.

Dottie - Hope you manage to get your drugs sorted, I got an email from Stepan late last night but not got a reply today (yet !) i just took the easy option and asked Stepan to send them, (took a couple of days) didn't even ask how much  

I managed to book flights yesterday - took me most of the day, checking different airports etc, eventually booked newcastle - prague. Have booked the Grand in Brno - still got to find hotels in Prague. My FET will be monday 26th so hopefully will be able to meet with you that night  Dottie as head back to Prague on Tuesday.

Dottie have you checked out the info thread on Czech board, full of lots of useful info about transport and hotels etc.  Booking hotels is a bit strange, I found if I booked 3 nights together it was a lot more than booking them seperately ?!

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - did you not need to send payment before he sent them?  I'm worried that if he doesn't send until monday they may arrive too late...........although AF a bit unpredictable since IVF! The chemist in Shadwell does do overseas prescriptions but I don't have one yet...does anyone know if they will accept an email prescription  Am doubtful.  I think the only solution is to pay LWC £120 for writing me one!!! It does stick in my throat a bit - I suppose I should have been more organised!

Roo - what dates will you be at the Grand?  Stepan wants to do EC day 12 (I was assuming day 14) so I may be going earlier.  The cheapest rooms at the Grand I found that week was £54 a night for a single / £71 for a twin. What did you get?
Yes have been reading up on the other thread...so much to take in!  

x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Dottie,

No not paid for drugs - don't even know how much  

I was expecting FET day 18 as per treatment plan but my email last night said monday which will be day 19. (Mon 26th)

Originally I was going to stay sat, sun and mon and put those dates in was 71 each night, but just put sun and mon and 54 and 49 - All twin rooms.


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, that sounds right - day 14 would normally be approximate ovulation.  Plus 5 days to let them get to blasts would be day 19.

Dottie, I didn't pay for my drugs until I was there when I paid for my treatment.  I think the International Pharmacy take faxed prescriptions from the clinic.  Ask Stepan.

Don't know whether Jo.M could help as she managed to get a room at the Hotel Avion which is in the centre too.  It was quite cheap I recall and it didn't show as being available on GTAHotels.com.  Hope you both get sorted.

love
Suzie
xxxxx

/links


----------



## dottiep

Phew!!  Have eventually got my meds....gave in & paid for a consultation so they would write me a prescription - safely tucked away in the fridge!  Sods law AF not actually arrived yet!
Thanks everyone who gave me advice over the weekend!

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

DHEA finally arrived, that's me on 4 month countdown - really hope it works if not back up plan is to go to repro - have sent those forms off too!  All this waiting for results etc has done my head in!

Good luck Roo and Dottie, Laura how you feeling?  
Takce care


----------



## Damelottie

So glad you finally got it all sorted xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - glad you got it all sorted, it sounds like it was rather stressful....

Rachel - hurrah for the countdown - hope the DHEA does the trick   I'm feeling much better thanks. In fact I now have no symptoms at all so not sure what that means. I've had no spotting, bleeding, pains or anything. I'm tired, but that I think is just too many early mornings for work this week. 
Oh well, nearly halfway there now, and there's nothing I can do - either it's worked or it hasn't....

Hope everyone else is well. Looking forward to Saturday!
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello all...

Heck it's taken me days to catch up on the threads!!! 

Laura....wow....feels to me like your IVF has come around v quick?!?  Fingers crossed and glad you managed to juggle the work stuff....I so know what that is like..!  

DottieP - Roo ....am I right in getting that you'll be out in Brno together?!  wouldn't that be great! glad the meds got sorted.

Rachel.....glad things are moving forward...admire your persistance with the pesky slow system! Let's meet up soon and I'll fill you in on Stratford...you'll be missed!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

...Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - before I go and watch the apprenctice! just wanted to say lots and lots of luck to all the girls on the IVF thread - I shall hopefully be joining you all this summer!  

Laura - looking forward to seeing you on saturday - thanks for the text earlier.

Roo and Dottie - so glad the medication is sorted out - good luck girls at reprofit - see you both on saturday!

rachel - glad the DHEA has arrived and you can start counting down the days until your IVF cycle - take care of yourself, sorry that we wont be seeing you on saturday,

Love to you all

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Rachel - glad your stuff arrived...good luck!

Well AF arrived today so have emailed Stepan & got my dates sorted!!  Will have scans at LWC then fly out to Brno on sat 24th - Roo...think we will crossover now??  EC will either be 25th or 26th.  Will stay for a week so back on sat 31st.  May try to see Prague while I'm there.  Roo - let's discuss at the weekend..

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh exciting that more of you are kicking off IVF cycles!!  Wishing you the magic of Stephan Roo and DottieP.

Laura hope that you are hanging in there on the 2ww- not too much longer to wait now.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi dottie,

thats great, we'll have a natter on saturday.

I'm flying to prague on Friday and going onto Brno sometime on sunday - my transfer is monday at 1pm, will be going back to prague then home on the tuesday.

Hoping you're ok Laura I'm not looking forward to the 2ww madness again.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...so far, so good, but then the second week is always much worse. Am busy at work so that's helped take my mind off it a bit too...

Absolutely no symptoms of any kind at the moment - am mainly trying not to think about it too much. Having said that, I'm sleeping really badly, so I think my subconscious is definitely thinking about it. The night before last I dreamt I was out sailing, we rounded a corner (not that you really have corners at sea - but it was a dream!!) and it got really really windy, I couldn't control the boat and we were racing at high speed towards the rocks - at which point I woke up....hmm, there's a message in there somewhere   

So exciting that Roo and Dottie are off to get some of that Reprofit magic soon - lovely time of year to visit Prague as well. I went just before Xmas and it was great but so cold.

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Lou, I'm still having the most wierd and vivid dreams. 

Laura, I was there in December and, you're right, it was lovely but freezing.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Started taking the DHEA, still early days although have now started on acupuncture and reflexology - I'll try anything!  Never had acupuncture until today, wow, felt totally out of it for a while.  Got another session on Monday, unfortunately it's in Plymouth so the sessions will not be as often as I'd like.  Also heard from Stephan, have put myself on the waiting list - just in case, so if the DHEA doesn't work as hoped will be out in Czech Feb time.  I just thought it would be better to get myself on the waiting list now, less stress in October.
Laura, how you feeling?  Hope you're getting plenty of rest.  Suzie how's the bump?  and mum to be?
All the best Roo - have everything crossed for you.  
Dottie  - take care   
Hello to everyone else, have a superb time on saturday, gutted can't make it - hopefully next time!!
Di - yes to a meet up - not sure when as it's been manic lately - when suits you?  
Take care everyone and be strong  
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh Rachel - is Reprofit scheduling Feb 09 for DE now? Wonder if I should also get on the list then...if this IVF fails I'd prob try one more this year with my own eggs and then consider moving to DE. If the wait list is 9 months (ironic that!) then perhaps I should reserve a slot. Do you just email him and say you want to be booked in for DE tx?

Good luck with the DHEA - hopefully you won't need Reprofit. And sorry you can't make it at the weekend - but we'll see you next time....

Actually, just a thought, but I'm in Devon (Salcombe - family holiday home there) from 29 May-2 June so if you're down in Plymouth any point then let me know and perhaps we can grab a coffee - you're not too far from Salcombe area...

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Laura,
I'll be in Skye that week - sorry, otherwise would've loved to have met up!  Salcombe's not that far from Plymouth - bugger..
I have every faith and everything crossed that your IVF will be successful.   
I just emailed Repro and filled in their forms, sent them back electronically.  The waiting list over there is getting longer, last month I was told November time, must be proving a popular place, hence why I put my name down now - just in case.Want one go with my old eggs, then will go for the young uns.  
Whilst I traveled back from Scotland yesterday was sat next to a lady who's daughter is going through DEIVF.  She's having her treatment near Manchester I believe, costing over £10000!  criminal.  What was sad to hear was that the lady had always asked her children never to have their children out of wedlock, so her daughter married late in life and is now struggling to fulfill her need to be a mum.  I was quite saddened by that and thanked the stars that mum is so supportive of me fulfilling my dreams.  The lady was so excited though about the DEIVF, I wished her and her daughter well, but didn't embark on my story - child out of wedlock with donor sperm - my God! ha ha.
Any way nowt as queer as folk as they say!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

What a shame you won't be around Rachel, although Skye sounds lovely too - work or holiday? I've never got further than Edinburgh - would love to do highlands and islands one of these days....

Having a bit of a negative blip this evening. Realised earlier that I'd planned to go to a friend's 40th b'day with my sister the day after I'm due to test (week on Fri is test, week on Sat is the b'day do). So rang my sister to warn her that if it's negative I'm most likely going to pull out of the b'day do (will apologise to friend and say I'm sick) as won't be able to face the world. She was really casual about and just like 'oh well, surely if it doesn't work you'd rather just come out for a fun evening' - because it's that simple to get over when you've invested so much financially and emotionally....

Anyway, as well as being a bit ****** off by her casual response (surely she must realise how big a deal this is for me?) it also got me thinking how I'll feel if it hasn't worked (which I've been resolutely not thinking about until now) how I'll feel. And thinking about that made me feel physically sick. I know that many people go through several IVF before they get the positive, and that I have to be realistic and accept that it might not work first, or even second time. But I just don't know how I'm going to cope if it doesn't work and I have to go through all this again....

I know these emotional ups and downs are all par for the course, and in any case the outcome is already determined - they've either implanted or they haven't....just wish I could fast forward to end of next week so I knew one way or another. 
At least it's a bank holiday weekend that weekend too, so if it's negative I'll have plenty of time to wallow before I have to go back to work and face the world. 

Sorry girls, hopefully will be back to my more positive self tomorrow...

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi  Laura....must be very tough getting thru this 2ww....sending you positive vibes!!....try to just think one day at a time as the 'what ifs' are just that until you know the reality.....I think the weird dreams sound like a good sign given Lou and Suzie's comments!  If you ever fancy the Highlands give me a shout.....Stirling is known as the gateway to the Highlands and there's always a spare room here for my FF buddies.....maybe next summer we should get a gang of mums and babies together and a couple of motorhomes and do a tour!  

Rachel...can you pm me when you are about in Scotland we can pin down a date.  Also my friend in Helensburgh has just started having acupuncture with someone she really rates there....do you want me to find out the details in case you want to get treatment up here too?  Your posting on reprofit got me thinking too about waiting lists ....what's the situation with donor sperm out there? 

everyone else......xxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Lots of donor sperm at Reprofit. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Di - trying to take it a day at a time and actually have been fine until today by just not thinking about it at all (plenty of work etc to keep me busy....)
Was just talking to my sister about what would happen if it is negative which set me off...

Off to bed now, perhaps I'll have some more interesting dreams  

Be good to see you all at the weekend - that's the other really hard thing is friends, family and colleagues totally underestimating what a big deal the 2WW is and making helpful comments along the line of 'it will happen', 'give it time', 'next time lucky' etc etc - right, like they have any idea....

Must think calming thoughts...wish I'd got one of those relaxation DVDs now!

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

I think that most people are particularly insensitive although I'm sure that most of the things they say are because they don't know what else to say.  Maybe it's too difficult to understand unless you're going through it yourself.

Thankfully there's the girls on FF.

    

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura,    unfortunately some can be so insensitive, I don't think they mean it they just don't understand!  I've realised that the best place to discuss my feelings is on here.  I have a friend who rang me up and told me that I was stupid to do what I'm doing and that I should stop as I haven't a clue what impact this would have on my life - err... she was pregnant at 15 - not planned, this is totally different as this has been planned down to the last detail!  I don't discuss it anymore with her.  Hard as am god mum to her daughters.  i have everything crossed for you, make sure you get plenty of rest and a warm hot water bottle is supposed to help!          
As di said, have got a spare room in Scotland if you ever want to crash - must admit, I do like Scotland - it's so peaceful!  And beautiful countryside.  
Di, would love the mane of the acupuncturist in Helensburgh - have started reflexology there, acupuncture in Plymouth, but Helensburgh would be easier!  Will pm you the dates I'm about.

Take care everyone - Roo - safe journey.
Rachel x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Lou, I was told that a warm bottle helps with implantation.  That was a friend of a friend, see that's what I love about this site - you can always get good advice!  Thanks  
Think what they meant was the time leading up to EC and prior to ET.  Ah they meant well.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Laura - so sorry to hear you are feeling a little wobbly at the moment - it is perfectly understandable  . You are such a brave girl having gone through something major like IVF all on your own - I am in total awe of you IVF girls to be honest. The success rates at LWC are very good - I was looking at their website last night. I was also remembering a comment JJ1 made once about loads of people she knew having 4/5 IUI's and then lo and behold the first IVF cycle worked for them. I know we have to be realistic but you've got a much better chance now than what you had before, so please don't panic yet! (easier said than done though)!

Also, I agree totally about people not reaslising what a big deal this is. You are having major fertility treatment here and your sister needs to realise that a night out on the tiles might not make you feel better. I am lucky that my own sister has had IVF so understands the emotional and physical toll that it takes on your body - and added to this you are coping alone without a partner for support. You are doing brilliantly - don't ever forget that.   

See you tommorrow

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel I agree with Lou and it is in the Zita West books- hot water bottle/wheat bags etc is helpful before the embryos go back in to thicken endo etc but afterwards just cover your tummy (clothes, blanket etc) but no artifical heat as you can cook them).  Also if doing hypnotheapy they will visiualise red before ET and then cool blue afterwards for this reason.

Katie- My friend at LWC did  6+ IUI's there to no avail and pregnant first time with IVF and then again when she went back for another baby.

Laura wishing you loads of luck

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

And no hot water bottles or hot baths once you're pg either - takes blood away from womb and also risks overheating embryo/foetus.  I'm longing for a really deep, really hot bath.

It'll be all worth it in the end .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning everyone, lovely to see those who were in Stratford - and those who were not - we missed you! Well, think its over for me. Mentioned to Dottie that I was getting brown  discharge yesterday (sorry tmi) - well this morning there's even more brown and quite a lot of red and I have period pains. Its 9 days since the EC and day 26 of my cycle so too late for implantation I'd guess. Anyway did a test (I know - too soon when test day is Friday) and it was negative not surprisingly. Am at my aunt and uncles so off to put on a brave face over breakfast (they dont know about tx) and then two hour drive home to think about next steps. Thanks for all your support girls - will check in again later but cant see this ending in good news as pretty sure its only a matter of hours before full AF arrives...Laura x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura, 
Take care of yourself, are you driving yourself back home?  
I still have everything crossed for you, my friend went through the same with spotting and bleeding and is 6 months pregnant.  Drive safely and make sure you rest up this afternoon.
Take care
Rachel x  

Thank you to all those who pointed out my mistake regarding hot water bottles, I'm sure I did apologise for this straight after and explained it was a friend who informed me and got the timings wrong (for EC not ET).  I'll consider myself suitably chastised and sit in the dunces corner for a while.


----------



## Felix42

Laura. Fingers crossed this isn't AF.  As Rachel said you can keep getting some bleeding through pg. You take lots of care and drive safely. 

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura don't give up hope you are testing way to early, don't torment yourself doing early test, I always wait till test date as until then you can still live the dream.  It may be am implantation bleed that happens around this stage.

Rachel I echo Lou- just didn't want Laura scuppering her chances. Didn't want to make you feel bad .

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

Definitely don't give up yet.  9 days post EC is very early to test.  hCG levels take longer to rise following IVF which is why 14 days after ET is recommended.  As others have said, it certainly could be implantation bleeding.  Hang on in there.  The signs of pg are similar to af - I'm still getting funny cramping feelings as my womb expands (sounds awful doesn't it?).

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

laura - hang in there, as the others have said it is far too early to test, could still be implantation bleed. Hope the drive home was ok

Suzie - I'll call round about 3.30-4pm if that is ok, have got loads to do and still laid on the sofa in my jimjams   just can't seem to get going today.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks for the kind thoughts everyone but think it would be giving myself false hope to think this is anything other than the end for me this month. Pretty much full on AF now and cant see how I could get positive outcome on Friday after this. I know IVF is a process and just got to get back to it in a month when over this but right now its very hard especially as it was all looking good with two grade ones etc. Must be really upset as dont even want chocolate - very unlike me! Anyway half way home just stopped off at services but home soon at least - might just go to bed. Sorry - very negative post, might take more than a few days to get over this one - much harder than IUI not working. Thanks again for all your thoughts and good wishes Laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- Drive carefully hun and let us know you you got home safely.  Take care it is so very hard emotionally, reagrdless of what grade embryos are put in there is only a 20-30% chance it will work each time, my acupuncturist said to me last time when I had a negative result on what I thought was my best cycle 'but why should it work the odd are against us, but it does and to keep in mind that there is are 25 women today having babies through IVF so it has to work for someone'. I sometimes find it hard to think through this and stay positive and looking on no 5 IVF/DE etc, but you have to keep strong. I am always ok as long as I have a plan B as back up. My plan b is DE, plan c surrogacy.

Maybe rest up have a nap and then do something nice even if it is eating chocolate. It is so hard doing it on your own as well, as it is an isolating process adn you have to keep a brave face on to the 'outside world'  and unless you have been through it I don't think people really understand the ups and downs and wobbles.  It is also hard as we are usually so independent and can control most aspects of our lives but IVF is in the hands of the Gods.

Are you on cyclogest or Gestone? 

Remember that we are always here for you
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks JJ - without all you girls this would be even harder than it already is and I'm so grateful for all the support. Am safely home now - managed to hold off the tears until I got here as well so at least I wasn't danger of crashing the car....

Am on cyclogest and will keep on with them until official test day on Friday even though it all seems rather pointless now. I always knew the odds were against me and I was trying to be realistic all the way through to limit the disappointment, but it's so hard not to hope....
Plan B already in place - I'll take a month off and then straight back to it in June/July. Think I just need to get through the next day or two and then I'll be able to be positive about the next cycle. 

Have decided next time I'm not going to tell anyone except my mum/sisters and you girls. One of the worst things about it not working is having to tell everyone - and they'll all ask towards the end of the week because they know it's test day on Friday. Will prob send a note/text to everyone mid week telling people and saying I don't want to talk about it. Can't face anyone at the moment....will tell everyone I'm taking some time off from it for a while and just not tell them when I start again. I know they all mean well, but I don't think anyone (partic since most of my friends are married with plenty of kids themselves) really understands how hard this is. 

And worst of all, it's so hard not to let the disappointment of the BFN develop into a much worse general sadness about everything. This is so not how I wanted my life to be and it's a bit difficult to see the point sometimes - guess I just need to retire to lick my wounds for a day or two and then I'm sure I'll be able to get it all back in proportion and be able to move forwards with the next one....onwards and upwards....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Big  Laura. So pleased to hear you're back safely.  A good pampering session and some downtime sounds good. Like JJ says having a Plan B does help. You WILL get there. Its just a case of when. 

Big hugs,
Fxx


----------



## kylecat

Laura - I was so sorry to read your news - however there may be still some hope, especially if the bleeding is still light. I remember my mum telling me that she bled all the way through the first 12 weeks when she was pregnant with me. I know we all know our own bodies but strange things can happen which are totally inexplicable. Are you going to ring LWC tommorrow to ask for their advice?

I know exactly what you feel about feeling down in other aspects of your life but time can be a great healer with these situations. I know, that in time you will feel stronger and happier and much more positive about the future. At the moment, make sure you are with lots of people, try not to sit on your own. Maybe spend the night at your mums - take good care of yourself,

  

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Katie

Bleeding is pretty much like normal AF now so I don't think there is much hope for me. Can't see the point in calling LWC tomorrow. Will continue with cyclogest, test on Fri morning as instructed and then call to tell them it hasn't worked. I do want to discuss with them why I never get to test day though - I wonder if this suggests that there is a problem with my cycle in some way? Today was day 26 so I guess that's sort of average - they've gone between 25 and 31 days in the past 11 months....but on all 3 IUIs and now this I have had AF at least 2 and as much as 4 or 5 days before test day. Could just be because LWC leaves it 16 not 14 days to test, or perhaps the part of my cycle between ovulation and AF (is that the luteal phase?) is too short? Whatever that means...anyway, shall have a chat with consultant and back on the rollercoaster with June AF as long as they are OK with that - don't want to waste any time. 

Only thing I need to think about between now and then is whether I actually do go back to LWC or whether I go abroad to save money and thus be able to have more cycles....shall give that some thought over the next few days...

At least we had a lovely weekend so that's something. So lovely to see everyone and we must get together again soon - it's you girls who keep me sane throughout all this  

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Laura - so sorry to read your news.  Thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh laura - I am so so sorry   

But I'm still not quite giving up until Friday  . Being the mod on the during treatment board has just amazed me. The amount of blood loss some gals get and are STILL pg  . Its amazing and not uncommon at all  

But of course, you know your own body. You're quite right to keep going with the cyclogest tho.

Love

Emma xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, so sorry to read your news. Thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, hope you're looking after yourself.     Thinking of you.

How are you doing Roo and Dottie?  Not long to go now at all!

I've decided to go to Reprofit too, having given it a lot of thought today.  I've been in touch with Stepan and he suggested Gonal.  Has anyone else used Gonal?  I've only ever tried Puregon.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix I had Gonal F on my second  short protocol cycle in Feb 07, it is the same drug basically as Puregon- ARGC ran out of Puregon one day and were going to give out Gonal F amps instead.  The cheapest place to buy it is probably from the supplier serono/ADS or Calea if they will take Stephan's prescription I  know if I had of bought it from the Bridge it would have been 4800 pounds and from Serono was 1200.  Are you going to use DE or yours?

Wishing you all the best in Cz

Best of luck


----------



## Felix42

Thank you JJ and Rose. I'm planning to have 2 goes with my own eggs (you never know) and at least I could afford it at Reprofit (with a bit more saving up!)

Do you happen to have the contact details of the clinics you mentioned JJ? I was initially thinking I would try Ali in Shadwell as I remember Dottie mentioning that he took international prescriptions but it would be good to have others to compare prices with. 

The hotels in Brno are looking a little pricey when I'm likely to need to go there, but I will need to leave all that to closer to the time (early July) once I know when AF is likely to be. 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Pls don't give up hope just yet honey!  As Emma says there are so many examples on here of girls who have bled & gone on to have BFPs.  Am hoping, praying & thinking of you.  Big hugs.  xx

Felix - gosh that was quick work since yesterday!!  I'll let you have all the gen when I get back from Brno.  The best websites for hotel prices was gta hotels and hotel club (loads cheaper than lastminute / expedia).  I know the hotel prices go up a lot when the grand prix is on although not sure of dates....


----------



## Roo67

Laura - Ditto what the others have said, it may not be over yet, sending you lots of   and   

Felix - Well done on your decision, at this rate we'll have to start an international singles girlies thread , 

I've still not booked hotel in Prague - might have another look in a mo (if I can drag myself away form here  , got 3 very long days at work before I can start to get excited/nervous about my trip.
Should also check out when the trade fairs are on as that affects prices a lot too, and not just hotels, but restaurant as well apparently.

roo xx


----------



## winky77

Oh Laura....your poor thing having to drive home with all that running through your head....really feel for you but like the others still hoping it might not be AF.  Sending virtual hugs....words somehow not enough!

Felix....well done on Reprofit decision....I got an email back from Stephan today so have the wheels in motion too if my one hit IUI at LWC doesn't work next month (still not sure if will do first IVF at LWC, Glasgow (with Danish wrigglies - Rachel.....could do with chatting with you about that nxt wkend!) or head straight to Reprofit).....

Everyone else.....xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow girls you have made lots of decisions!!

Felix de;ighted to hear you trying again and so soon- what happen about the FSH and cyst ? at LWC?

here is the where to buy cheap drugs thread and all the numbers are on here every few posts someone puts them on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.330 .

I actually found Ali in Shadwell a little bit more expensive than the other, he is nice chap and you can call him and see if he will take int'l script, his Menopur was still 10 pounds a vial cheaper than the Bridge so worth a few stops on the tube when I was told to keep stimming for a few extra days on 8 vials a day as I could pick it it. Most places need a day to get puregon and gonal F in as they don't keep stocks- Wellbeck pharmacy does but they are expensive and charge me 60 pounds for ARGC's perscription but the clinic had run out of drugs so what was I supposed to do!! Ali in Fazeley was trying to get Gonal F cheaper and he guarantees the drugs there by 1300 hrs the next day and is a loevly man on the phone.

You might have the next single girls meet at Reprofit

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi there, single girls who are going to Reprofit - there is a thread for single girls at Reprofit on the Czech Rep section.  The girls are lovely - I should know, I'm one of them   .  Also there is loads of information on hotels, restaurants and travelling to Brno there.

Laura, I am so sorry you're having to go through this.  I'm still hoping as there're loads of women who've bled and gone on to have viable pregnancies.  A friend at work got her dates completely wrong because she had what she thought was af - not only did this change her dates, it also changed the father of the baby .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Thanks again for all the support and positive thinking. However, I just can't see how I could possibly be pregnant after a normal AF bleed. 

I know you all mean well, but I just don't think there's any point in giving myself false hope. Just need to get through this disappointment and get my strength back for the next go. Hope I don't sound ungrateful because I'm really not - I wouldn't be coping at all if it wasn't for all of you. But I just know in my heart that this is it for me this time round. I have no preg symptoms at all and this is obviously AF. So, onwards and upwards.....

Felix - great news that you've also decided on reprofit - very exciting....

More personals later when I'm not at work!

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - how are you hun? Have been thinking about you - sending you virtual hugs. XXXXX


I had my day 6 scan today and all looks ok. Spoke to Stepan tonight so all on track for going out at the weekend....a bit scared now!

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week...

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Laura - how are you doing ? big big    to you at this awful time.

Dottie - glad everything is on track, have my scan on wednesday then will spk to Stepan.


Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura    
take care
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the thoughts Rachel, Dottie and Roo - I'm OK - you know how it is....

Have taken the bury myself in work approach which is going well as there's plenty of work to do. Not a long term solution of course but will get me through this week at least. 

Tomorrow is 14 days post EC so will test in the morning and then call LWC to arrange consultation for next round (obviously the test will be negative but I know they'll ask, so will do the test just to tell them I've done it)
If my approx calculations are right, would be going for next EC/ET around end of June so not too far off - just got to keep focusing...

Very excited for you both Dottie and Roo and your Reprofit trip - so lovely that you'll be there at the same time 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura thinking of you and even if you have told yourself it has not worked the actual doing the test always carries hope with it.
L  x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks JJ - you're right, of course there's still a tiny glimmer of hope but am just trying to be as realistic as possible because I can't take the awful disappointment if I let myself get too positive or hopeful....

Tomorrow is 14 days post EC so hoping that is definitive enough to say a negative is a negative. I really don't want to have to wait until Friday to have it confirmed..will call the clinic tomorrow and hopefully they'll say I can stop the cyclogest. Just think this will help me move on...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura thinking of you, what an awful few days


----------



## Felix42

Laura,  thinking of you. Good for you to be looking ahead. 

Dottie, good news the scan was fine. Not long now.   

Good luck for tomorrow Roo!  

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just a quick update from me. Tested negative again this morning not surprisingly. Rang LWC and spoke to the nurse who said to keep taking the cyclogest and test again on Friday. Wanted me to come in for blood test on Friday but we've agreed I can just do pregnancy test as it's 4 hour round trip to London and that seems a bit silly given the chance of me actually being pregnant is pretty much zero now. 
Rather irritated by all this as I just want to be able to move on, but will of course do as advised, and keep on until Fri morning....shall be looking forward to my Fri evening wine though  

Hope everyone else is doing OK...I've been a bit self absorbed for the past few days I'm afraid, but hoping to get back to normal soon - although looks like it will be Friday before I can really draw a line under all this and start thinking about the next cycle

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Laura - you're allowed to be self absorbed!  You take care and be strong.  Am so sorry to hear that it was negative this morning.  I know that friday seems a long time to wait, you're a very strong person and we're all here for you.   
Got a strange question to ask - Am now on my DHEA, which is fab - or at least I hope it will be.  Am comping up for ovulation or so I thought (digital monitor indicate this) but since acupuncture yesterday and the herbal tablets I've been (started yesterday as instructed by therapist and have been told is ok to take with DHEA) given have started to bleed - bit like a period - any one else experice this sort of thing?  To be honest am thinking of stopping the herbal stuff to see if it stops - bit confusing as coming up for peak ovulation  Strange.
Rachel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura so sorry you tested negative again. Do test on Friday though!

I got AF yesterday and started HRT patches (which came off today!!) and the viagra suppositories and AF !!(umm) in the end opted for oral viagra and the thumping headache.
I eventually sorted out acupuncture, he told me not to book and to ring him on his mobile, he left me a message saying come Thurs and Tue but the darn receptionist is like a rotweiller- and said next available appt a week Thurs- anyway he is seeing me when the clinic closes at 7 pm.

Feel a bit tearful all the time must be the hormones running wild.

Rachel- Hope the DHEA works- I contemplated it but opted not to do it

Jovi- great to hear that the relationship is going well and a holiday!!!

L x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, so sorry to hear its still a negative. I remember when my AF was really late & I kept getting negative tests. Certainty is essential to be able to move on and as you say that's going to be Friday. 

I'm watching the Parliament channel just now. Funny to think their activity at the moment is going to be affecting us, our babies & ppl like us in the future. I'm afraid I didn't write to my MP. Wish I had but good to hear others did. 

I'm afraid I can't help with advice re early AF Rachel but hope someone else will. Sounds like its worth ringing your clinic for advice. 

Dottie and Roo, hope you are doing ok & getting suitably excited. 

Looks like they've voted in our favour. No longer a condition of IVF to have a father in the picture. Phew!

F xx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, our posts crossed. So sorry to hear re your headaches. That must be awful.   

Yeah re Jovi's upcoming holiday. I didn't pick up on that. Great it is going so well Jovi!

Dottie, I forgot to say, I hope you don't mind but I mentioned your referral letter to LWC for the scans to Stepan and he's sent me a copy. When I asked about the prescription, he wondered if you'd mind bringing back the copy of the International Prescription with you. Is that ok?  Hope so!

F xx


----------



## Felix42

It was a close vote Rose. I was. Watching live and it was something like 210 to 290! Yeah tho. Interesting thought about NHS funding!!

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Girls, just popped in to say hi  

Laura - sorry to hear the test was a negative this morning - I know that you were expecting that result though. As JJ1 says please test again on friday, even if it's just to draw a line under this cycle before you move onto the next.  . 

Dottie and Roo - I expect you are getting yourselves ready for your trip out to Brno this weekend - hope that you are both feeling OK and ready for your big adventure - all my fingers and toes are crossed for you both!  

Felix and Rachella - you both sound like you've got lots of plans for the next few months - good luck to both of you. The reprofit clinic is getting very popular at the moment!!

JJ1 - sounds like you are gearing yourself up with medication/accupuncture for your next cycle. When do you plan to have that done? Sorry to hear you are feeling so tearful - these bloody hormones have got a lot to answer for!!

Love to all

Katiexxx

PS - I have my consultation on friday at my clinic so just going to sit down and write a list of questions which might be useful to ask! May post a copy of them tommorrow to see what you girls think!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, sorry to read that it was a negative this morning   

Lou-Ann


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie here is a useful link it is aimed at ICSI but q's just as relevant for ivf
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

I am hoping all goes well and then will do donor eggs in Spain, going for a consultation if this works at the end of June. There the waiting lists are much shorter.
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Rachel

Could it have been ovulation bleeding?  It only happened to me once but it was fresh bleeding.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks JJ1 - will have a look at the link straight away. Great to hear that you have your next plan of action in place - really pleased for you  . 

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Laura,   

JJ1 - glad you have now got a plan to move forward


I've not had chance to get excited about Brno yet, doing 3 - 12 hr shifts this week, 2 down and 1 to go, and found out monday I have an interview on thurs with a presentation, so got in tonight and trying to prepare, will probably be up all night tomorrow getting it finalised. Can't think about next week until thursday over with - so will be looking forward to the rest. Have scan tomorrow  - hopefully lining is doing well.

How are you doing Dottie - all ready to go?


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Laura - sorry to hear your test was negative - I was keeping everything crossed for you.  Big hugs. xx

Felix - I'll only charge a small fee for copyright   .  Of course I'll bring your prescription back with me - no problem.

JJ - so pleased to hear about your plans. When are you likely to go??

Roo - you sound like you're having a full on week!  Haven't really accepted I'm going yet! Have acupuncture tomorrow morning and a 2nd scan on thursday morning.  Need to call Stepan with results & he'll maybe change the meds and/or add orgalutron.  Have also made an appt with an acupuncturist in Brno.

Katie - hope your consultation goes ok...

Love to all
Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

I've just seen my ticker - only 5 days until FET  gulp !!- can't believe it has come round so quickly


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo what job are you going for?  we are always told that you need to give people 10 days notice for presentations in interviews! Wishing you loads of luck. Wisihing you loads of luck for FET

Dottie - My plan a is - this monitoring cycle will go well!!!  and then fly to Spain on 25 June I have appts there on 26 (IVI) and 27(IM - although not recommended to go there any more). They have about a month waiting for donors.

If not my plan b is surrogacy as I have been told by ARGC and SIRM that it is my only chance of a baby.  I did go on an Irish radio chat show last week, as my donor's partner wrote in and told them my situation as they had been doing something on surrogacy that week it was nerve wracking but he and I were talking so he gave me the strength and courage, and then an Irish paper also followed it up- and wonderful women came forward who are interesting considering surrogacy. But that is at the very start of that journey and fraught with legal issues, but I did take advice from Natalie before going on the show and she said as long as I didn't ask I could tell my story etc. It would mean I've have IVF with my own eggs and try or DE's. there is an Irish clinic in Dublin that would be able to 'assit'.

Those are my plan a and b at present. Finding it hard at the moment, but have to keep on going somehow.
L x


----------



## some1

Laura - how are you doing?  Thinking of you and hoping that you are okay  

Dottie/Roo - not long to go now! sending you lots of  

JJ1 - really hope your monitoring cycle goes well this month.  Really interesting about the surrogacy offers after the radio show - keeping everything crossed that you don't get to that stage though  

Rachel - sorry, I know nothing about DHEA, so I am no help at all to you!

Felix - I've lost track of where you are at now and didn't get a chance to catch up with you on Saturday.  When do you find out if the nasty cyst (  - cyst bashing vibes) has gone away?

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, that's so exciting about your DE and surrogacy plans. You are just such an inspiration - so proactive. What a great idea - to go on the radio! As you say though that's still a Plan B but at least its sounding a more feasible one so should help you to relax for Plan A. 

Some1, thanks for asking about my pesky cyst. You helped me to remember to take my pill!  I won't know that all's ok until I have my first scan in prep for going to Brno (late June) but hopefully having taken two months worth of the BCP will have seen it off good and proper. 
Dottie, the copyright cash & drugs (well prescription) traffing money is on the way hun. Thank you. I'll PM you with my full name so there's no confusion about which 'script to pick up. Good luck for tomorrow's scan!

Roo, goodness you've got a full on week. You certainly know how to distract yourself!!  

Laura, thinking of you & wishing you well ^ reiki^
Love & hugs
Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Its all very exciting JJ1 - have always got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Wow you lot have been busy!!

Laura - I am so sorry hun that it didn't work this time  .  You will get there hun I know it, but take it easy on yourself and give yourself some time to get yourself together   

Katie - so sorry too that it wasn't your month either  .  Good luck for your consultation - look forward to hearing how you get.

Felix - how exciting that you've decided to go to Reprofit.  Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming treatment    

Roo67 & Dottie - how lovely that you are out there at the same time.  Not long now   .  Keeping everything crossed for both of you    

JJ1 - no wonder you feel a bit tearful with all those hormones running amok!  Seriously though, your strength and determination are inspirational.  Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world, I know you will get there even if it wasn't the way you first imagined xx

Jovi - I am so so happy to hear it is going well with your new man.  Hope you have a fantastic holiday together  

Suzie - how is it going?  Hope you and bubs are both doing well 

Hi to Rachel, Emma, Lou, Lou-Ann and anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Karen  

How's the d/r going?

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi gang,

Had scan today and lining is .............. 17.2 mm triple line, when i told stepan he couldn't quite believe what I said, then he said oh thats ok as its above 8 !!, hope its not too thick, my friend at work described it as a nice fluffy sofa sat waiting for the embies to make themselves comfy  

JJ1 -  I'm going for an assistant matrons job. i knew interview was thursday ( they gave date on advert) but didn't know that group work at 9am followed by further shortlisting then if get through morning, interview and presentation later. 

Hope everyone else is ok

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

WOW!! Well done Roo - thats amazing!

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Roo67

Thanks hun, 

I must get my presentation done - but want to find out on here whats happening first  

Just a bit concerned that it will get too thick


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo can I have half your lining!!! please or even a mm or two!!!  Really hope that it goes well.  Also good luck for the job interview tomorrow. Think of the extra mat pay for your bubs!!

Karen- hope your FET goes well.

Thanks for all your support.
L x
L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - was thinking just that on the way home, really wish I could strip 1/2 off and donate it to you. , 

just finished presentation so might try and get some sleep.


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  for your interview tomorrow!!

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for the good wishes guys - will let you know how I get on.

roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Roo!
Jovi x


----------



## some1

Good luck for your interview Roo!  And well done on the lining!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi guys, not good news am afraid, didn't get the job  , 
Got through first stage , then had an agonising wait for presentation and formal interview, then another wait to find out i was not sucessful, am naturally a bit upset but not 100% sure that I wanted the post anyways.

Anyway now I can concentrate on FET  on monday with my super duper lining, before worrying about my mum and her operation next week.

Take care girls

roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo

Sorry to hear about the job. 
Will text/call you on sunday in Brno (aaaagh!!!)

X


----------



## some1

Sorry to hear about the job Roo    

Wishing you and Dottie all the luck in the world in Brno    

Some1

xxx


----------



## dottiep

Quick update from me...

...had another scan today - lining 10mm (an amateur compared to Roo  ).  Have total of around 14 follicles ranging from 14mm to 9mm.  Spoke to Stepan who has said to increase puregon dose a bit & start orgalutron tonight too.  EC probably now will be tuesday but as I'm flying on saturday he has asked me to go to see him sunday morning 9.30 for a final scan.  I'm quite pleased that I'll get a chance to meet him before the full monty.
Have the day off tomorrow so I can sort myself out at my own pace - which is quite slow this week. I imagine it's the drugs but I'm constantly shattered and can't stop yawning!  Am getting very bloated too and like the idea of spending tomorrow in tracky bottoms rather than proper work clothes!  Do you think Ryanair will turn me away if I turn up in my pj's?? 

Laura - any sign of AF yet?  Thinking of you...


Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - v sorry you didn't get the job but congrats on your lining and lots and lots of luck for your trip to Brno....

Dottie - all sounds good for you too. Have a safe trip and good luck for EC

I'm doing OK, have my ups and downs. Spoke to my sister about it all today (the pregnant one) which was hard but I needed to do it. Haven't seen her for a while as we've both been busy but she, hubby and the little ones are coming down to Devon for a long weekend with the family in a couple of weeks and I wanted us to have talked about it before then so no awkwardness. I know she is conscious of being pregnant and how hard that is for me...but I love my niece and nephew and I'm sure I'll love the 3rd little one too...

Dottie - AF has been and gone. That's why I was so annoyed that LWC are making me officially test tomorrow - I mean I've done 2 negative tests and I've had my period...so obviously not pregnant. But at least tomorrow I can draw a line under it and make an appt to see the consultant re next go

Karen - hope all going well for your FET.

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, sorry you didn't get the job  
Wishing you and Dottie good luck for the weekend, hope everything goes well for you both 

Laura, thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Roo and Dottie........    for Brno....will be thinking of you both and those embies diving into your big squashy sofa linings!  xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo sorry to hear about the job int- but more important mission awaits you!! in Cz

Dottie all seems to be going well for both of you, really hope that it continues and there are 2 more babies on here!!

Some1 has it sunk in yet- really delighted for you

Laura hope tomorrow isn't too distressing for you, I torture myself and work out my due date from EC so it all continues on!!

L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks everyone, still feeling a bit wobbly but have just been for a lovely meal with friends (was a few minutes late Suzie  )

I am absolutely shattered with only 4 hours sleep last night, so will hit the sack soon, not got a thing ready yet but don't need to leave home until around 1pm tomorrow, so should have plenty of time in the morning.

Glad things are looking good for you too Dottie and good to meet Stepan before EC, it was really weird speaking to him yesterday all seems really real now, will give you a ring when we arrive in Brno - you'll have to suss out somewhere nice for us to eat on sun night.

Laura   for tomorrow
Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls

I'm fine, feel quite pragmatic about tomorrow, will be glad to get it over with - no more cyclogest, nice glass of wine etc etc....I've already accepted it's a negative so tomorrow just a formality really. Am at least at the stage where I can talk about it now - haven't been able to until today (except for on here of course) but spoke to my mum and sister today and will have a good old chat with my friend this weekend (off to Derbyshire for long weekend) - still have the odd moment of dissloving into tears but I'm super busy at work at the moment so burying myself in that to take my mind off it...

Wishing Roo and Dottie all the luck in the world for your Brno trip,

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, good to hear you're feeling a bit better. I hope you enjoy that glass of wine big time!

Dottie, thanks for the pm & being my drugs mule  

Lots of  to both you & Roo. Looks like there could be a bit of a heatwave in Brno - mid 20s & even into early 30s next week!  
Enjoy. 

F xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - enjoy your wine tomorrow Laura  

Roo and Dottie         
Go get them bubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

